# What did you buy today for your TT?



## noname

I'd like to open a relaxed and funny thread where we can share our TT's gifts, talk about opinions,advices about car accessories consolidating our friendship here!

Two days ago I changed the frame for the rear plate taking out the car dealer name.
1 liter of Mobil1 fully synthetic esp formula 5w-30 for refil, used as Longlife oil


----------



## DOD00

Yep, did the same last week. Couldn't stand the free advertising on my car!!


----------



## audinut

ManuTT said:


> I'd like to open a relaxed and funny thread where we can share our TT's gifts, talk about opinions,advices about car accessories consolidating our friendship here!
> 
> Two days ago I changed the frame for the rear plate taking out the car dealer name.
> 1 liter of Mobil1 fully synthetic esp formula 5w-30 for refil, used as Longlife oil


I did the same, but made a simple mod and re-use the frame, too good to throw away.

Other option which can be plasti-dip with the help of masking tape


----------



## Pugliese

Not wanting to spoil the fun element of this thread but isn't it a legal requirement to have the name and post code of who legally produced the plate on the plate? I have pressed steel on my A2 and the makers details are finely etched so you can barely see but still meet the legals


----------



## noname

Exactly, first week I had black tape on it, but the frame was too big anyway.
Don't remember me plastidip!! I made all the badges and I've not finished the spray and I don't know what to do anymore!! Ahahah


----------



## Pugliese

Here is a link to the supplier used and explains the legal side. http://www.dubmeister.co.uk/webshop/uk- ... al-plates/

It is also worth mentioning that if you go abroad you do not have to have the GB on the front plate only the back. I asked Audi to supply that way, they said no problem - car came with GB [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## noname

Pugliese said:


> Not wanting to spoil the fun element of this thread but isn't it a legal requirement to have the name and post code of who legally produced the plate on the plate? I have pressed steel on my A2 and the makers details are finely etched so you can barely see but still meet the legals


No no, the frame has only dealer's advertising and some on them mount a frame with it and others don't.
That what you're talking about, is the year o country sticker on the plate but is not mandatory, the motorization doesn't stick it anymore so I don't think it can be an illegal thing!


----------



## noname

Pugliese said:


> Here is a link to the supplier used and explains the legal side. http://www.dubmeister.co.uk/webshop/uk- ... al-plates/
> 
> It is also worth mentioning that if you go abroad you do not have to have the GB on the front plate only the back. I asked Audi to supply that way, they said no problem - car came with GB [smiley=bigcry.gif]


It depends from the country..I've noticed the GB is used in any car outside your country but maybe is for the fact that a slowly vehicle (right side driver) can be recognized easily

The country letter on the left side is of course standard..I thought you mean the sticker on the trunk!

We were talking about the advertising on the frame around the plate!


----------



## Pugliese

ManuTT said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not wanting to spoil the fun element of this thread but isn't it a legal requirement to have the name and post code of who legally produced the plate on the plate? I have pressed steel on my A2 and the makers details are finely etched so you can barely see but still meet the legals
> 
> 
> 
> No no, the frame has only dealer's advertising and some on them mount a frame with it and others don't.
> That what you're talking about, is the year o country sticker on the plate but is not mandatory, the motorization doesn't stick it anymore so I don't think it can be an illegal thing!
Click to expand...

The advertising on my plates are part of the plate so I will be ordering the pressed steel ones, once I figure out a new reg number without TT in it


----------



## IC_HOTT

Pugliese said:


> Not wanting to spoil the fun element of this thread but isn't it a legal requirement to have the name and post code of who legally produced the plate on the plate? I have pressed steel on my A2 and the makers details are finely etched so you can barely see but still meet the legals


youve answered your own question :lol:

ie 'plate on the plate'
the OP was referring to the frame carrying the plate, he removed from the frame the name of the people who sold the car not the name of the plate maker whose name is supposed to be on the plate :wink:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Bought some more snow foam. She will get a good clean tomorrow with a polish and wax as winter starts to set in


----------



## noname

Take some pictures of the products and describe the result.. I'd like to buy a wax either these days


----------



## noname

Is the second set, because my mother stole the other one the last winter since I had a car that was far impossible even to turn on in case of snow!!!

Are the only solution for our cars with rims from 18 to 20 or more..and I use them twice a week, I went in roads that only the snowplow could goes.

They are adjustable, so compatible with many size of wheels


----------



## audinut

saw a fair bit of HUD units on ebay which I think it kinda cool. Pity Audi didn't build that in their car.


----------



## noname

Hud is the brand? I don't know it..I use this one since many years because are the most know and I never had a problem!


----------



## leopard

HUD = Head Up Display as used by BMW etc


----------



## noname

ah ok!! I remember only A8 S8 have HUD, saw in the matrix led video on youtube..it's a nice thing but not seems to be sold in more cars


----------



## BumBum_BumBum

It's also an option on the current A7/S7 and will be optional on the new A6/S6 and A4/S4. Great feature and yeah, pity Audi didn't think to include it in the TT. Perhaps the RS will have it?

ManuTT - are you in a country that legally/insurance requires winter tyres/snow chains? Thankfully Ireland doesn't get that sort of weather too often so there's no requirement here. Must be a right pain!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

yep, I often travel in Europe (France Germany Poland Italy Hungary) and sometimes with the car and here there is the obligation to have winter tyres or snow chains in the car..
them are not very light but I go everywhere with my car..even where is not possible!! ahah


----------



## noname

After few years I use these products, I've bought again the leather treatment as Audi says!
But I also have the kit with cleaner and the nutrient cream to avoid cracks after times


----------



## Quizzical

Here is a freebie from my Audi dealer following a mistake she made setting up Audi Connect (she pushed out the micro SIM, making it unusable). At the next visit, when she had the glove box open to fit the replacement SIM I pointed at the empty clip in there...

Me: "What's that clip for?"
Dealer "A pen. Audi even do one with the TT logo."
Me: "Oh, I'll have to get one of those!"

... and later, as I was leaving, she handed me the pen saying "This is to say sorry about the SIM." I was touched.

It is quite a decent aluminium-bodied ballpoint pen with "TT" printed on the clip. It feels reassuringly solid and writes smoothly. The grey colour exactly matches the inside of the glove box! I couldn't resist looking it up to check the price when I got home  .


----------



## noname

I have my work's pen there..but £18..is it a turbo infinite ink pen?! Ahah


----------



## Tom82

Not bought this as I had in on my Golf and found out yesterday it fits the TTS. VW Racing R600 intake
Being fitted in the morning


----------



## Audiphil

2 wash buckets with Grit Guards

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cstarby

Tom82 said:


> Not bought this as I had in on my Golf and found out yesterday it fits the TTS. VW Racing R600 intake
> Being fitted in the morning


Be keen to see what this looks like if you could post a pic once fitted please Tom.

Been looking for an intake but couldn't find one so ordered a Pipercross panel filter for the short term, and removed the lower guard inside the airbox.


----------



## Mr R

Added more screen wash!


----------



## Tom82

cstarby said:


> Tom82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bought this as I had in on my Golf and found out yesterday it fits the TTS. VW Racing R600 intake
> Being fitted in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be keen to see what this looks like if you could post a pic once fitted please Tom.
> 
> Been looking for an intake but couldn't find one so ordered a Pipercross panel filter for the short term, and removed the lower guard inside the airbox.
Click to expand...

Sure, will take one if tonight when I get home - if its light enough.


----------



## cstarby

Thanks Tom.

Also how does it sound? Change in panel filter makes zero difference so keen to know if you get a nice sound out of this or not.


----------



## Tom82

Wasn't home till 6.30 and it was dark, will probably have to wait until the weekend. I take a train to work so won't be driving it much to say about any increased noise either.

Tom


----------



## cstarby

Tom82 said:


> Wasn't home till 6.30 and it was dark, will probably have to wait until the weekend. I take a train to work so won't be driving it much to say about any increased noise either.
> 
> Tom


No worries, cheers Tom.


----------



## CiLA

4 pieces ... for my TTs. Yes!


----------



## cstarby

CiLA said:


> 4 pieces ... for my TTs. Yes!


Nice!


----------



## zalizoe

Where did you buy them?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## david.beeston

CiLA said:


> 4 pieces ... for my TTs. Yes!


I'd love to know more information. Do you have a part number? Price? Photo's or video of them on? etc etc

Sorry, I'm excited


----------



## ukoslov

Akrapovic does not develop exhaust for Audi TT / TTS 8S.

Verified at the factory. Currently being developed exhaust system for the new model Audi R8!  :twisted:


----------



## CiLA

I buy this item from BMW M4. 
I dont see problem use their for my TTs. In march-april will install it.


----------



## kennowaybino

Pressed number plates and surrounds


----------



## aaronz

Tom82 said:


> Wasn't home till 6.30 and it was dark, will probably have to wait until the weekend. I take a train to work so won't be driving it much to say about any increased noise either.
> 
> Tom


Interested as well, looking forward to the follow up


----------



## Tom82

aaronz said:


> Tom82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't home till 6.30 and it was dark, will probably have to wait until the weekend. I take a train to work so won't be driving it much to say about any increased noise either.
> 
> Tom
> 
> 
> 
> Interested as well, looking forward to the follow up
Click to expand...

Will have pictures today, the Mrs is taking them at lunchtime.


















in terms of sounds there is a better sound coming from the intake. having done a few hundred miles over the weekend (looking at Wedding venues) it is a noticeable difference. Will be even better when the ECU map goes on. APR are in final testing (Hot and cold testing) for the 8S map.


----------



## Tom82

Pics are up


----------



## cstarby

Tom82 said:


> Pics are up


Thank you Tom, much appreciated.


----------



## gixerste

A set of winter wheels and tyres


----------



## noname

I'm starting to don't like the standard sound..the mk2 was more satisfying and here I'm obliged to use the sound actuator since the valve is always open but it's all quite!


----------



## Blackhole128

Today got genuine tt cargo net ordered off ebay for just over £30 (was quoted about £130 from Audi dealer in Chester!!). Looks like new and might stop me mashing stuff in the boot to a pulp with my driving. :roll:

Also got some clear protective adhesive film to put on the rear seat armrests and surrounding plastic cos the dog keeps tap-dancing on them when he's along for the ride. It was either that or a stretchy lead attached to the rear bumper...

Bought a set of front & rear BlackVue cameras when I got the car. Just started the fitting by putting in the little black box that keeps the power on whilst it's parked. I'm taking photos as I do the installation and will put up a "how-to" thread when it's in and working.


----------



## david.beeston

Blackhole128 said:


> Today got genuine tt cargo net ordered off ebay for just over £30 (was quoted about £130 from Audi dealer in Chester!!). Looks like new and might stop me mashing stuff in the boot to a pulp with my driving. :roll:
> 
> Also got some clear protective adhesive film to put on the rear seat armrests and surrounding plastic cos the dog keeps tap-dancing on them when he's along for the ride. It was either that or a stretchy lead attached to the rear bumper...
> 
> Bought a set of front & rear BlackVue cameras when I got the car. Just started the fitting by putting in the little black box that keeps the power on whilst it's parked. I'm taking photos as I do the installation and will put up a "how-to" thread when it's in and working.


On the last point - thankyou. I look forward to that thread as thinking of doing the same thing but have no idea how.


----------



## Blackhole128

Fitted the cameras today and they are working nicely. Took lots of photos along the way and will put together a thread or doc as soon as I can. Not too happy with the dangly bit of wire to the rear window camera, but couldn't see an easy way of getting to the rear wiring duct. Might have another look at that some time.


----------



## noname

Did you buy the original one between the plate lights?!


----------



## Blackhole128

No - it's not a reversing camera - it's dash-cam x2 (front & rear).

http://www.dashcamtest.de/en/review-bla ... 650gw-2ch/

Seems quite good so far. Just a little too sensitive perhaps. It detects possible impacts and then records the "incident", but my normal spirited driving seems to trigger it often despite decreasing the sensitivity. Early days though - there may be more fine-tuning needed.


----------



## noname

I was thinking at the same camera just to record when I park the car..thanks for the tip!


----------



## gogs

I had the black dr600 (front camera only) fitted to the RS, I'll be hooking it up to the TTS when I collect next weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

time to change the oil..plus the original filter from Audi but I'm not gonna have the service there!


----------



## sherry13

Next Base Dashcam, new floor mats and an Express Red Audi gecko.. I am not sure how long he will be there, he doesn't do the beautiful dials much justice!































The old mats are on the left in answer to a question posed last week (the old ones came with the car and are three times the price of my new ones, apparently....I see them as winter mats, so I may as well put them back in.)










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname

I already had your new one but don't live a year very well..but are way better


----------



## Matrix

I bought one of these today


----------



## Damo999

I bought the leather centre console and silver insert, personal opinion i know but think the silver looks really nice and after sitting in a TT with extended leather pack, the leather is so much softer and comfortable to rest your knee against than the hard plastic. Been trying to source on eBay and salvage for couple of months but can only find from Germany and thus left hand drive only so had to get direct from Audi ouch !!!


----------



## noname

Matrix said:


> I bought one of these today


me too, I've found the original on eBay for 70€ but moquette..on the mk2 I bought it hand made in a shop and was the best purchase for years!


----------



## noname

Damo999 said:


> I bought the leather centre console and silver insert, personal opinion i know but think the silver looks really nice and after sitting in a TT with extended leather pack, the leather is so much softer and comfortable to rest your knee against than the hard plastic. Been trying to source on eBay and salvage for couple of months but can only find from Germany and thus left hand drive only so had to get direct from Audi ouch !!!


yah that's the problem for some optional....I'm sorry...


----------



## Damo999

ManuTT said:


> Damo999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the leather centre console and silver insert, personal opinion i know but think the silver looks really nice and after sitting in a TT with extended leather pack, the leather is so much softer and comfortable to rest your knee against than the hard plastic. Been trying to source on eBay and salvage for couple of months but can only find from Germany and thus left hand drive only so had to get direct from Audi ouch !!!
> 
> 
> 
> yah that's the problem for some optional....I'm sorry...
Click to expand...

Not your fault pal haha, just need to know how to fit them now :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Footballer

sherry13 said:


> Next Base Dashcam, new floor mats and an Express Red Audi gecko.. I am not sure how long he will be there, he doesn't do the beautiful dials much justice!
> 
> View attachment 4
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> The old mats are on the left in answer to a question posed last week (the old ones came with the car and are three times the price of my new ones, apparently....I see them as winter mats, so I may as well put them back in.)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Your matts look lovely with a nice pile too to create some stripes! 

Would you mind linking me up where you got them from?


----------



## sherry13

Footballer said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next Base Dashcam, new floor mats and an Express Red Audi gecko.. I am not sure how long he will be there, he doesn't do the beautiful dials much justice!
> 
> View attachment 4
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> The old mats are on the left in answer to a question posed last week (the old ones came with the car and are three times the price of my new ones, apparently....I see them as winter mats, so I may as well put them back in.)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Your matts look lovely with a nice pile too to create some stripes!
> 
> Would you mind linking me up where you got them from?
Click to expand...

Hi, thanks. I got them from West London Audi. They had them in stock in their merchandise shop. But they can be ordered in to your local dealer. They were about fifty quid.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Hmm gr8 topic!

Thinking of buying exterior mirror caps in carbon( found them on audi.de for 590€ though I find them overpriced..)

Also asked local dealership to paint my callibers(front or both haven't decided yet)in red(seen them on a TTS here and was love on first sight)and they said they will call me to give me a price tomorrow.

Also waiting for tt rs fixed rear spoiler(didn't like abt's and reiger's tbh) to see how it 'fits' white tt's like mine and if i like it will def buy it!!

Would luv your suggestions on the front or both callibers paint debate and on a cheaper than audi.de solution for carbon caps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

thanasis.mpougon said:


> Hmm gr8 topic!
> 
> Thinking of buying exterior mirror caps in carbon( found them on audi.de for 590€ though I find them overpriced..)
> 
> Also asked local dealership to paint my callibers(front or both haven't decided yet)in red(seen them on a TTS here and was love on first sight)and they said they will call me to give me a price tomorrow.
> 
> Also waiting for tt rs fixed rear spoiler(didn't like abt's and reiger's tbh) to see how it 'fits' white tt's like mine and if i like it will def buy it!!
> 
> Would luv your suggestions on the front or both callibers paint debate and on a cheaper than audi.de solution for carbon caps!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.ebay.it/itm/AUDI-A1-TT-8S-R8 ... SwO~hXIUGB


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Thx-I have also pm'd you about VCDS...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

not to me!?


----------



## audinut

Be aware they are the covers on top with double side tape, not a replacement.

The replacement one from another guy, also from Germany, very high quality.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Lol already ordered them.How much do the others cost?also a link would be appreciated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hAudi

Something amusing I found on eBay Australia recently. The sellers have another sticker adding the words "last night"... after "mum"!! Not for me albeit true words indeed!!


----------



## hAudi

Purchased eBay UK (2 sets original MK3 TT 2015+ emblems) - the seller = 100%, the fit = perfect, the result = *simply stunning!!*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-T...5A-for-new-model-Audi-TTS-2015-/262410654308?


----------



## noname

I like/saw them...I don't like chrome parts but those are not always in sight and I think I can think to buy!!


----------



## hAudi

Great...

What also seriously impressed me with the seller was he included a "surprise" gift as so advised in his shipment message confirmation...? He very kindly included (free) an original pair of (L&R) S Line side emblems - items which I removed from my TTS soon after delivery earlier this year

If any TT Forum member would like them (with original packaging), please PM an address and I will gladly Air post them immediately at no charge.


----------



## noname

If you like these parts, on eBay they have created them for any part of the car!! I also like the TT logo at the end of the virtual cockpit cover..


----------



## noname

After the service DIY, I hate stickers and something like that..soon I'll debage but how can't I keep these?!
I replaced the lateral sline badges..


----------



## tommyknocker

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Lucky for you I can't see those emoji from the phone...but as soon as I'm at home............


----------



## tommyknocker

:roll: :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## noname

my last trip in new york...I'm not the only one...!!


----------



## Matrix

I am missing a proper screen so tried this today. I am a little frustrated by the movie playback in the VC as most of my mp.4s wont play. A proper screen that plays all my movies and streams Amazon and Sky from the car wifi too!
Bluetooth lipsync hasn't been an issue on this car neither.


----------



## noname

Good idea...not so safe while driving but it's ok! Ahaha
Even you can't see mp4?! 
I tried few format combinations and reported in the other thread..try them because they works..


----------



## hAudi

This small (expensive... but, worth every penny) sticker breathes life into something *seriously* bland and very boring *especially* if your TTS is RHD and your preferred scribble-hand is, RH!

PS. All MMI functionality remains ... and yes, including text!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171494869476
UK. 6.50


----------



## Mclaren722

hAudi said:


> This small (expensive... but, worth every penny) sticker breathes life into something *seriously* bland and very boring *especially* if your TTS is RHD and your preferred scribble-hand is, RH!
> 
> PS. All MMI functionality remains ... and yes, including text!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171494869476
> UK. 6.50


Really like the look of this, May have to invest in one


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Today I received the carbon mirror caps but they dont seem to fit upon my OEM tt cap.Any ideas on what I am doing wrong?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AkshayJain

Hey! My car doesn't have a center armrest! :O I know it sucks.. Any way I can install one? Anyone knows where I can buy one?

Or atleast a part number would be good through which I can order the part via my dealership.

I have a TT 8S 2.0T Quattro 

Thank you


----------



## Ashstan

Hi i had one fitted by the dealer as mine didnt come with one, they had to replace the centre console from cup holder backwards. Cost around £500 if i remember correctly, does give you an extra cup holder inside the armrest section and arm rest matches your interior they just need ur reg. I just asked the sales guy who sold it me he sorted a bit of a deal


----------



## Jacopo79

Hi Thanasis, which product do you buy? Like this?

https://www.amazon.it/dp/B01ERQK3YU/ref ... ExbKM3WCZX


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

http://m.ebay.com/itm/282019425138?sojT ... mwBanner=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

They follow the design of the original cap..even when if not right!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

ManuTT said:


> They follow the design of the original cap..even when if not right!


Ook....what do you mean manu?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

mmmm your carbon cover is a copy of part of the original mirror cover design, that's why you see the color of your car, that part is lower then the mirror cover.
a solution can be put a black tape so you can cover the white otherwise send them back, there is no solution


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Black tape sounds ok i guess-ofc i know that i took the cheap road there but you understand that i want it to look 100% ok with the carbon or as close as it gets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

It's the only reasonable choice!! Don't think as cheaper as not good..I find insane pay 6/7 times your price for real carbon mirror with what use?!
I'd have bought the same pair!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

ManuTT said:


> It's the only reasonable choice!! Don't think as cheaper as not good..I find insane pay 6/7 times your price for real carbon mirror with what use?!
> I'd have bought the same pair!


Lol I love you man! It's always good to hear someone backing your choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

I did want to buy them but then I would have also the rear spoiler...and then something else so I won't buy anything ahahah
but good choice!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Tomorrow morning I am painting the brake callipers red-the i will glue the carbon to my mirror caps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

In an hour I will post photos of the red callipers and hopefully I will not regret painting them...Next purchace will be the fixed rear spoiler from the RS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Wanted something like this









Now I have this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

then cover it in carbon.... painted or with a film..


----------



## AkshayJain

If one gets a fixed spoiler, then how does one deactivate the stock spoiler so that both don't work? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

with the cable but I don't remember if vag can..otherwise vag pro does it or Audi free of charge


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

I will buy it from an Audi dealership therefore it's their problem to find a solution on that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashstan

Has anyone got a price for the spoiler and fitting. Curious

Thanks


----------



## noname

yes someone here opened a thread with the info...

here 
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1264361&hilit=rear+spoiler


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Double curious..i reckon around 1-1,5k ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patmansfield

Just bought a 2005 TT coupe and am looking for an armrest. Lots of conflicting data out there. Have you bought one? If so what and how do you like it? Any leads to someone else would also be appreciated....Pat


----------



## Ashstan

Sorry manu i saw that thread i ment a ttrs spoiler


----------



## noname

Sorry then..both original but not RS'..obviously that for the mk3..I don't remember if it's the same of the mk2 but with a different trunk and original spoiler, I assume the fixed spoiler will be a bit different on the base


----------



## hAudi

Easy to install (supplied allen-key bolts) 
Solid (3.5mm) aluminium plate
S Red Logo stamped (not sticker)
Line Text is etched
Black Rubber (Hard) Studs impossible to remove

The best part of all...? Soft LED reflector

Purchased AliExpress $19.00 /
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...e-Q3-Q5-Q7-A3-A4-A4L/1797079_32359964681.html


----------



## AkshayJain

hAudi said:


> Easy to install (supplied allen-key bolts)
> Solid (3.5mm) aluminium plate
> S Red Logo stamped (not sticker)
> Line Text is etched
> Black Rubber (Hard) Studs impossible to remove
> 
> The best part of all...? Soft LED reflector
> 
> Purchased AliExpress $19.00 /
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...e-Q3-Q5-Q7-A3-A4-A4L/1797079_32359964681.html


Can't imagine if there is some mud there.. Shoe would keep slipping.. That's where the heel rests!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skdotcom

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Portable ... 60485.html

This arrived today. Doesn't fit very well (too big) 
My genuine cupholder ashtray from my previous A5 doesnt fit either (too small). Can anyone tell me the part number of what does fit the TT?


----------



## ZephyR2

Got some protective seat covers today .....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141230115269
I reckoned with having grey leather seats there could be times when you come back to the car dirty, muddy or soaking wet (wet jeans have a reputation for staining upholstery) so I got these disposable seat covers for 3 quid. Tried them and they fit the Super Sports seat fine. 5 of them should be enough.


----------



## noname

Yesterday I decided to order this...the IQ for the wireless recharge that our iPhone don't have.. I'm not a cover fan but I can't see my phone with this thing behind!!!
It has a glued side, you can use it or not but for who has a cover, problem solved!
Just plug the connector and...put in the phone box!


----------



## wesTTie

Treated the TT to some maguires endurance tyre gel. The autoglym product I had was useless. The gloss finish really sets the 20" off.

What do other people use?

T


----------



## Matrix

wesTTie said:


> Treated the TT to some maguires endurance tyre gel. The autoglym product I had was useless. The gloss finish really sets the 20" off.
> 
> What do other people use?
> 
> T


I use the same but haven't tried it yet on the white TT as it doesn't dry and leaves black spots on the paint.


----------



## hAudi

eBay UK 3.99UKP (/ set = 4)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391406464084


----------



## Jake70

Just had the rear window tinted to a shade of my choice and left the rear quarters as I don't like the look of those being tinted. Done by Ultimate Tinting. Fantastic quality job using top quality film with a lifetime guarantee and saved £375 by not going with the Audi option. Happy? Yes!


----------



## noname

QI arrived but doesn't work aaaargh!
Audi phone box description says yes but it's not true on the TT!
Searching on internet, I found that Audis with wireless recharge have also QI letters next to the phone symbol..reading some articles, seems only new models 2017 will have this standard function..
Can someone with a TT my17 confirm that?

so we have to stick to the USB or place the USB-QI adapter inside the phone box then put the phone (my idea in the first place..)


----------



## tommyknocker

I have the feeling early production tt's has only the SAR but not the Qi. Phone box description now says Qi is included. If anybody with a "fresh" tt delivery and phone box can check if Qi logo is present would help to clarify

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## hAudi

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUDI-TT...5-Q7-S5-S6-S7-S4-TT-USA-/302025045937?vxp=mtr

$7.00 US


----------



## noname

Nooooo it's the mk2 design!! You can't use them!!


----------



## ReTTro fit

It's mk1 design 
Mk2 has rounded corners

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Worst!!


----------



## hAudi

'Cause my Audi Ring (rear) emblem is matt black was trying different options.

Concur 110% ! Thanks for comments. Appreciated. Now back to the black (matt) rings less badges. Thanks


----------



## noname

No offense for the mk1 or badges, but they have different design and even if small, they don't suit the mk3!


----------



## hAudi

Agreed...


----------



## hAudi

http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=OSIR-VAGCL&Category_Code=TTM3IA

Set of 4 = $54.99 OSIRUSA

Very easy to install and they look awesome (OSIRUSA MK3 TT accessory)


----------



## GroundZeroUK

hAudi said:


> Purchased eBay UK (2 sets original MK3 TT 2015+ emblems) - the seller = 100%, the fit = perfect, the result = *simply stunning!!*
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-T...5A-for-new-model-Audi-TTS-2015-/262410654308?


How did you get these to fit I've just purchased a pair and from your link the same seller and they don't seem to fit exact? Did you fill in the recesses with something before sticking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOD00

Fitted a spoiler lip to the car and looks good! Prob is I can't upload photos as they are apparently too large?? ☹


----------



## noname

there is a 1 MB limit! absurd but try to resize it!
instead I'm waiting for the delivery of both air filter,I like to change them before standard km on the service manual


----------



## JCS_AutoID

DOD00 said:


> Fitted a spoiler lip to the car and looks good! Prob is I can't upload photos as they are apparently too large?? ☹


Where from? Link?


----------



## noname

engine and a/c filters, Mann produces for Audi, total 30€


----------



## hAudi

GroundZeroUK said:


> hAudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased eBay UK (2 sets original MK3 TT 2015+ emblems) - the seller = 100%, the fit = perfect, the result = *simply stunning!!*
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-T...5A-for-new-model-Audi-TTS-2015-/262410654308?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get these to fit I've just purchased a pair and from your link the same seller and they don't seem to fit exact? Did you fill in the recesses with something before sticking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi

Yeap your assumption is correct. I purchased a putty type epoxy from a local hardware store which after kneading I filled the OEM stamp recesses with, then used a damp cloth to wipe off overflow etc. Once dry and (touch) hard / bonded, as the TT letters have 3M tape already attached they adhered perfectly.


----------



## hAudi

hAudi said:


> GroundZeroUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hAudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased eBay UK (2 sets original MK3 TT 2015+ emblems) - the seller = 100%, the fit = perfect, the result = *simply stunning!!*
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-T...5A-for-new-model-Audi-TTS-2015-/262410654308?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get these to fit I've just purchased a pair and from your link the same seller and they don't seem to fit exact? Did you fill in the recesses with something before sticking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> 
> Yeap your assumption is correct. I purchased a putty type epoxy from a local hardware store which after kneading I filled the OEM stamp recesses with, then used a damp cloth to wipe off overflow etc. Once dry and (touch) hard / bonded, as the TT letters have 3M tape already attached they adhered perfectly.
Click to expand...

PS. Ill gladly send you airmail you the same product I used if you'd like...? More than enough to share! PM me your addy details and Ill bang it off tomorrow..


----------



## rumblestrip

Bought new wipers. Bosch Aerotwins.

Been meaning to for ages, since we took delivery back in July actually. The original wipers never did a proper job right from new. The Bosch are beautiful. But you'd expect that at £40 a pair.


----------



## Toshiba

RS badges/parts.


----------



## moro anis

Stir, stir LOL


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Toshiba said:


> RS badges/parts.


Can you share photos and info of the badges?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nig327

Audi Rubber Mats


----------



## ZephyR2

A 1 metre strip of LED lights. 
Decided that the small single light in the boot of my roadster was pathetic and almost useless with the dark nights now upon us.

Fixed to top of boot with the self adhesive backing and wired into the existing light circuit.


----------



## ZephyR2

Got a pair of the premium mats (courtesy of gogs and the forum Marketplace) to replace the standards ones. Look a lot nicer and the silver / grey piping goes well with the grey leather seats.


----------



## R_TTS

ZephyR2 said:


> Got a pair of the premium mats (courtesy of gogs and the forum Marketplace) to replace the standards ones. Look a lot nicer and the silver / grey piping goes well with the grey leather seats.


They look smart Zephy. I've been pondering getting a set myself as I'm not 100% sold on the standard mats. I think I will now.


----------



## Tuco

TT Rubber mats..since The Winter is coming


----------



## ZephyR2

Tuco said:


> TT Rubber mats..since The Winter is coming


Yes I feel I will swapping my new fancy mats for the old ones very soon.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## noname

I didn't buy it...I don't know where put it!! Ahaha


----------



## ZephyR2

ManuTT said:


> I didn't buy it...I don't know where put it!! Ahaha


Very neat ! But I don't know where I'd put in mine.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## noname

The hole for the bottle! Ahah


----------



## 4433allanr

Cool.


----------



## Tuco

Winter tyres


----------



## Edinburra

ZephyR2 said:


> A 1 metre strip of LED lights.
> Decided that the small single light in the boot of my roadster was pathetic and almost useless with the dark nights now upon us.
> 
> Fixed to top of boot with the self adhesive backing and wired into the existing light circuit.


Great Idea, would you put up some pics of how you did this, especially the wiring, please.
Also where did you come by the LED light strip?


----------



## ZephyR2

Edinburra said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 1 metre strip of LED lights.
> Decided that the small single light in the boot of my roadster was pathetic and almost useless with the dark nights now upon us.
> 
> Fixed to top of boot with the self adhesive backing and wired into the existing light circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> Great Idea, would you put up some pics of how you did this, especially the wiring, please.
> Also where did you come by the LED light strip?
Click to expand...

First I extended the wires from the LED strip light. Then popped out the boot light from the side trim and pulled out the wiring loom and unplugged the light. 
I used scotch lock connectors to tap the LED wires into the boot light wiring loom. As I recall the brown / white wire was the +ve. Then fed the wiring loom back behind the trim and replaced the light fitting, without reconnecting the light.
I cut 5 cm off the length of the strip so that it would fix onto the bare metal roof just inside the boot. Excess wiring was tucked away behind the boot trim.

I got mine from http://www.brightlightz.co.uk but there are plenty of other sites although I'd avoid cheap Chinese ebay sellers. The current draw of a 1 metre length of LEDs should be less than 5 amps to be comparable with the load of OEM original light.


----------



## Edinburra

ZephyR2 said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 1 metre strip of LED lights.
> Decided that the small single light in the boot of my roadster was pathetic and almost useless with the dark nights now upon us.
> 
> Fixed to top of boot with the self adhesive backing and wired into the existing light circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> Great Idea, would you put up some pics of how you did this, especially the wiring, please.
> Also where did you come by the LED light strip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First I extended the wires from the LED strip light. Then popped out the boot light from the side trim and pulled out the wiring loom and unplugged the light.
> I used scotch lock connectors to tap the LED wires into the boot light wiring loom. As I recall the brown / white wire was the +ve. Then fed the wiring loom back behind the trim and replaced the light fitting, without reconnecting the light.
> I cut 5 cm off the length of the strip so that it would fix onto the bare metal roof just inside the boot. Excess wiring was tucked away behind the boot trim.
> 
> I got mine from http://www.brightlightz.co.uk but there are plenty of other sites although I'd avoid cheap Chinese ebay sellers. The current draw of a 1 metre length of LEDs should be less than 5 amps to be comparable with the load of OEM original light.
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## nig327

Winter Tyres !

I just picked up from Jardine Manchester a set of Brand new Audi 5 Spoke 17" wheels with Dunlop winter tyres for £375.

see below if anyone is after a set.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-MK3-2 ... 2281838247


----------



## Daz

£50 worth of fuel for my TTS after picking it up from the dealers.


----------



## mpgentry

nig327 said:


> Winter Tyres !
> 
> I just picked up from Jardine Manchester a set of Brand new Audi 5 Spoke 17" wheels with Dunlop winter tyres for £375.
> 
> see below if anyone is after a set.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-MK3-2 ... 2281838247


Hi I just picked up a set of 5 from same dealer, just different location,£425 got a boot liner while I was there did it for £56.70 
Well impressed will fit today, seem like bad weather is on its way


----------



## nig327

At the price I thought it was a scam ! Its not very often I drop on a bargain. The only thing is the centre caps which I have ordered separately since they are not with the wheels. Never though about getting a spare :?


----------



## Craig-Sline

Absolutely a bargain I paid £900 for a set of 4 last year
Does anyone know what the correct tyre pressures for these winter tyres should be?


----------



## mpgentry

Craig-Sline said:


> Absolutely a bargain I paid £900 for a set of 4 last year
> Does anyone know what the correct tyre pressures for these winter tyres should be?


32psi fronts 28psi rear, Its on the inside of the drivers door near the strike plate


----------



## mpgentry

nig327 said:


> At the price I thought it was a scam ! Its not very often I drop on a bargain. The only thing is the centre caps which I have ordered separately since they are not with the wheels. Never though about getting a spare :?


I was lucky in the respect of centre caps, mine has the Blade alloys, centre caps on those and the little plastic stud covers. as for the price, I could believe it too, fitted them yesterday


----------



## winrya

mpgentry said:


> nig327 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winter Tyres !
> 
> I just picked up from Jardine Manchester a set of Brand new Audi 5 Spoke 17" wheels with Dunlop winter tyres for £375.
> 
> see below if anyone is after a set.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-MK3-2 ... 2281838247
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I just picked up a set of 5 from same dealer, just different location,£425 got a boot liner while I was there did it for £56.70
> Well impressed will fit today, seem like bad weather is on its way
Click to expand...

Hi, what dealer was it? My local is jardine Shrewsbury but the eBay listing is wolverhampton which is only 30 mins away.

Anyone got any pics of the wheels on the car?


----------



## mpgentry

A reduced down pic to get on here


----------



## winrya

Thanks a lot for the picture. Our tt is just a weekend car so I'm trying to justify these because they are an absolute bargain but in reality the car will never leave the garage in snowy conditions. Still feel like I should buy them


----------



## Matrix

winrya said:


> Thanks a lot for the picture. Our tt is just a weekend car so I'm trying to justify these because they are an absolute bargain but in reality the car will never leave the garage in snowy conditions. Still feel like I should buy them


I have the same dilemma.

I bought these today, they were a steal on eBay. I originally bartered for a set when I bought the car but they never materialised & I didn't follow it up.


----------



## Whaleblue

Two questions on the winter wheel set you guys have picked up at the bargain prices...

1. Do you know the age of the tyres?

2. Do you know if the H rating is OK with insurance companies?

Great buy even if the tyres need replacing but just wondering.


----------



## Jonny_C

winrya said:


> Thanks a lot for the picture. Our tt is just a weekend car so I'm trying to justify these because they are an absolute bargain but in reality the car will never leave the garage in snowy conditions. Still feel like I should buy them


Not just for snow: fitted mine today - test drove before and after at 5 deg C on wet roads & noticeably less understeer with the winter tyres. Even on TTS.
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1417049


----------



## nig327

Whaleblue said:


> Two questions on the winter wheel set you guys have picked up at the bargain prices...
> 
> 1. Do you know the age of the tyres?
> 
> 2. Do you know if the H rating is OK with insurance companies?
> 
> Great buy even if the tyres need replacing but just wondering.


1. they are a 1 year old new tyres store at the garage
2. they are the standard audi TT winter pack tyre with an audi approved tyre for the car and audi warranty

and 3 they have sold them all now !


----------



## Whaleblue

Ha, never mind, but thanks for the answers.

I won't get my TTS 'till spring, so will look out for offers this time next year!


----------



## Whaleblue

A TT17 prefix plate!

Never bought a chrished number before, but thought it would be nice for this intended 'keeper'


----------



## hAudi

A great compliment to TT mats.... I picked these stainless steel (very easy to fit) Carpet locks x 4 from OSIR for $55.00

http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=OSIR-VAGCL&Category_Code=TTM3IA


----------



## hAudi

Aestically they look seriously awesome in my MK3 TTS ... with ample all round finger space between other Audi control arms - however, *be warned*:

Purchased off AliExExpress some 6 months ago - *their advertised color certainly wasn't their landed colour* - more like cheap mauve!! Another thing that also annoyed was the tips of each (on receipt) were white stamped with +/- respectively.... allso not advertised by the seller. So I sent them to a Pro Aluminium Co to be stripped, treated, color-matched, anodised etc... and forgot about them, until last week.

Fitment is dead easy by supplied Allen hex screws. Cost? If memory serves me correct app $30.00 pp


----------



## blaird03

hAudi said:


> Aestically they look seriously awesome in my MK3 TTS ... with ample all round finger space between other Audi control arms.
> however, *be warned*:
> 
> Purchased off AliExExpress some 6 months ago - *their advertised color certainly wasn't their landed colour* - more like cheapish mauve!! Another thing that also annoyed was the tips of each (on receipt) were white stamped with +/- respectively.... allso not advertised by the seller. So I sent them to a Pro Aluminium Co to be stripped, treated, color-matched, anodised etc... and forgot about them, until last week.
> 
> Fitment is dead easy by supplied Allen hex screws.
> 
> Cost? If memory serves me correct app $30.00 pp


Look cheap and crap.. (just my opinion)


----------



## Arbalest

hAudi said:


> Look cheap and crap.. (just my opinion)


+1


----------



## Tuco

Arbalest said:


> hAudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look cheap and crap.. (just my opinion)
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

+2


----------



## Bluntiger

Tuco said:


> Arbalest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hAudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look cheap and crap.. (just my opinion)
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +2
Click to expand...

+3 sorry!


----------



## Whaleblue

I'm not sure about the aesthetics (would like to see a wider shot), but how are they functionally compared to the stock paddles?


----------



## Edinburra

I bought a set of Audi, fitted, Rubber Mats for the coming winter. They certainly look the part and are a snug fit.


----------



## Bluntiger

Edinburra said:


> I bought a set of Audi, fitted, Rubber Mats for the coming winter. They certainly look the part and are a snug fit.


How much did you pay? I bought mine from Audi Huntingdon and they charged me £20! I nearly fainted, nothing from Audi comes for that price. I figured they must have made a mistake, said nothing and left with a smile on my face. Are they really only £20?

They are Audi original, fit very snugly and came on a type of coat hanger.


----------



## Edinburra

Bluntiger said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a set of Audi, fitted, Rubber Mats for the coming winter. They certainly look the part and are a snug fit.
> 
> 
> 
> How much did you pay? I bought mine from Audi Huntingdon and they charged me £20! I nearly fainted, nothing from Audi comes for that price. I figured they must have made a mistake, said nothing and left with a smile on my face. Are they really only £20?
> 
> They are Audi original, fit very snugly and came on a type of coat hanger.
Click to expand...

You got a bargain. The rrp is £35.00 + VAT = £42-00.


----------



## 90TJM

Got Castrol Edge in ASDA for a tenner.


----------



## 4433allanr

£54 of unleaded after a really good blat!


----------



## hAudi

The Key Fob holders (same as Q7) in a variety of colours are available on eBay @ $59.00

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32233681537...49&var=511243976716&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

As regards the S logo decal - I purchased these off eBay several months ago from a guy in Italy


----------



## Ashstan

Just brought these to give it a try to see if i can stop the windows from sticking










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2

hAudi said:


> The Key Fob holders (same as Q7) in a variety of colours are available on eBay @ $59.00
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32233681537...49&var=511243976716&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> As regards the S logo decal - I purchased these off eBay several months ago from a guy in Italy


Look quite nice them and the burgundy one would go well with my Tango red. But I'm not going to pay $75 for a plastic key cover.


----------



## hAudi

German Machined and manufactured = absolute perfection, equal Audi (see switch detail), shape, size, fitment, etc etc. Expensive .... sure!Want cheaper then buy Chinese off ALiExpress. This type Audi exact detail and finish you will never get from an AliExpress pie-face discount retailer. Forget it..... WYSIWYG

From the outside (looking inwards) the VC front badge, 2xB&O trim, 2xside vents trim and 2x seat belt trim = will stop anyone looking at your !! Example look at your TT from outside the windscreen into the cabin ... nothing special.... now add the above trim detail....wow.... what a difference!

Initially Sourced on eBay however I recommend purchasing direct (web site = cheaper) http://www.pogiparts.de/ Att: Markus Schumaker. *If you drive a RHD TT please advise Markus*. Cant fault him - shipping, customer service, email replies etc. And if you request (as a customer) he will send you a sticker which covers the eyesore AirBag warning label...

Highly, highly recommended. Worth every penny ....


----------



## Desmodave996

Ashstan said:


> Just brought these to give it a try to see if i can stop the windows from sticking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my mates company, I haven't tried the wipes but the liquiproof liquid works really well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashstan

Desmodave996 said:


> Ashstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just brought these to give it a try to see if i can stop the windows from sticking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's my mates company, I haven't tried the wipes but the liquiproof liquid works really well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yea iv used the shoe stuff it works well so hope this stops the freezing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jannerman

hAudi said:


> German Machined and manufactured = absolute perfection, equal Audi (see switch detail), shape, size, fitment, etc etc. Expensive .... sure!
> 
> From the outside (looking inwards) the VC front badge


Thanks for the heads up, I loved the VC badge, just ordered it, and these from the same source:










Can't wait until they arrive


----------



## Omychron

Jannerman said:


> hAudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> German Machined and manufactured = absolute perfection, equal Audi (see switch detail), shape, size, fitment, etc etc. Expensive .... sure!
> 
> From the outside (looking inwards) the VC front badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, I loved the VC badge, just ordered it, and these from the same source:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait until they arrive
Click to expand...

Can you let me know how they fit once you have them?
Manufacturer pictures always look perfect, prefer to hear from customers. 
Also, no rattling? (Drives me insane!)


----------



## Jannerman

Omychron said:


> Can you let me know how they fit once you have them?
> Manufacturer pictures always look perfect, prefer to hear from customers.
> Also, no rattling? (Drives me insane!)


I agree, it's much more reassuring to see customers own pictures rather than a manufacturers staged ones.

I'll post some photos when I've received them & got them fitted.

I understand they're fitted using double sided tape, so hopefully there won't be any rattling, if there is they'll be coming straight off!


----------



## Koimlg

Today I bought a set of the wacky 4 ring, LED puddle lights. Well, actually my Audi dealer gave them to me and fitted them free of charge. Jolly decent of them as list was more than £70. Debatable of course as to whether a little expensive in the first place, but free cant be beaten
Michelle


----------



## sherry13

Koimlg said:


> Today I bought a set of the wacky 4 ring, LED puddle lights. Well, actually my Audi dealer gave them to me and fitted them free of charge. Jolly decent of them as list was more than £70. Debatable of course as to whether a little expensive in the first place, but free cant be beaten
> Michelle


Yes, they are good - I have the Quattro ones. Always good to get a freebie!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Arbalest

Koimlg said:


> Today I bought a set of the wacky 4 ring, LED puddle lights. Well, actually my Audi dealer gave them to me and fitted them free of charge. Jolly decent of them as list was more than £70. Debatable of course as to whether a little expensive in the first place, but free cant be beaten
> Michelle


Can anyone tell me whether these 4 ring lights be fitted to any mk3 TT or must you already have the interior lighting pack?


----------



## Edinburra

A shiny new key fob, modified it to suit my TT's key. Looks good
?


----------



## KevC

Probably more for me 
1/43rd scale in the right model and colour and with the right wheels!


----------



## Stanyer

Daz said:


> £50 worth of fuel for my TTS after picking it up from the dealers.


If there was a yawn emoji i would have used it here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edinburra

Stanyer said:


> Daz said:
> 
> 
> 
> £50 worth of fuel for my TTS after picking it up from the dealers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there was a yawn emoji i would have used it here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Jannerman

As promised earlier in the week, photos of the aluminium dash logos.
I removed the respective dash trim pieces so I could position the metal logos as accurately as possible in the warmth of the house.

















The dash top logo in situ:

















But... there's problem!








There is a really strong reflection directly in drivers sign of sight, obviously only during the day but I'm finding it very distracting.

Overall, these items are expensive for what they are (£55.20 inc postage) but they are very high quality and well made, they stick well and look absolutely stunning.

I looks like they also make a carbon fibre version of the dash top emblem http://www.ebay.de/itm/Audi-TT-8S-M...386007?hash=item419dec5757:g:fTUAAOSwI-BWFu0S but the look of it didn't do much for me and there may still be issues with reflection, albeit much lessened.


----------



## brittan

Well at least you can see the logo from both inside and outside! 

Maybe there's a way of toning it down a bit to reduce the reflection? Very light window tint film perhaps?

Does the top piece over the VC just pop off?


----------



## Jannerman

brittan said:


> Does the top piece over the VC just pop off?


Yep, it's held in by 2 "finger" clips, it's the easiest bit of trim I've removed from the TT so far. 

Just noticed that you're in Plymouth too, small world! or if it's not Plymouth UK, not so small world!!!


----------



## brittan

Jannerman said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the top piece over the VC just pop off?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's held in by 2 "finger" clips, it's the easiest bit of trim I've removed from the TT so far.
> 
> Just noticed that you're in Plymouth too, small world! or if it's not Plymouth UK, not so small world!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks, must be the only bit of TT trim that's easy to remove!

I'll keep an eye out for a red MK3 with a TT logo in the HUD . . .


----------



## Omychron

Thanks for the pictures!
Will skip on the badge, but buy the TT side panel letters.


----------



## Daz

Stanyer said:


> Daz said:
> 
> 
> 
> £50 worth of fuel for my TTS after picking it up from the dealers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there was a yawn emoji i would have used it here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Chris698

Not something I bought but something I made. I hate loose keys so this key holder does the trick, a bit messy for a first attempt will make a neater one when I can be bothered.


----------



## Edinburra

Chris698 said:


> Not something I bought but something I made. I hate loose keys so this key holder does the trick, a bit messy for a first attempt will make a neater one when I can be bothered.


Looks good, where did you get the strap with the logo or did you get the logo/strap separately?


----------



## Chris698

The strap was an old leather strap from a camera holder and the audi logos are key badges from ebay (£1.50 for two badges). The binding screw and o rings were also from ebay for a couple of £.


----------



## Edinburra

Chris698 said:


> The strap was an old leather strap from a camera holder and the audi logos are key badges from ebay (£1.50 for two badges). The binding screw and o rings were also from ebay for a couple of £.


Thank you, I feel a new project coming on.


----------



## Chris698

Haha go for it, I know it's straight forward enough but just incase there's plenty of videos/tips out there under "diy orbit key".


----------



## noname

actually is ready to ship, milltek downpipe 200cell with sport cat
Code is SSXAU586


----------



## orchardbike

I'm after some customised floor mats with aTTS logo on them. Not sure of the colour yet. Where's the best place to go?


----------



## Jake70

Bought and treated mine to a good coating of Gtechniq EXO v2 today. Hydrophobic effect is amazing


----------



## noname

orchardbike said:


> I'm after some customised floor mats with aTTS logo on them. Not sure of the colour yet. Where's the best place to go?


Can't help for your LHD otherwise often something on eBay..
Some car accessorizes make them..I did it for the trunk


----------



## Edinburra

orchardbike said:


> I'm after some customised floor mats with aTTS logo on them. Not sure of the colour yet. Where's the best place to go?


You could try this company. http://www.yourcarparts.co.uk/audi-tt-car-mats.html No promises as I've not used them but they seem to get a good write up.


----------



## noname

Here we are!! It's very very big!


----------



## giusemanuel

ManuTT said:


> Here we are!! It's very very big!


v

Very good 

Is it necessary a remap?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Yes at least a stage 1 but normally it's changed when you buy a stage 2.
I know people with a stage 1 and the downpipe.., the only risk is the gas exhaust light but otherwise it's a big improvement for the map


----------



## noname

a bit early, 30k km but since with driven with a remap and just because I like the maintenance, here the best spark plugs for the 2.0 TFSI


----------



## brittan

Just waiting for the tool tray, securing bolt and a few other bits before fitting it.

It's a hefty beast though. At 16.3Kg it's no surprise that car manufacturers stopped fitting them.


----------



## Edinburra

brittan said:


> Just waiting for the tool tray, securing bolt and a few other bits before fitting it.
> 
> It's a hefty beast though. At 16.3Kg it's no surprise that car manufacturers stopped fitting them.


Helps keep the back end glued to the road. :lol:


----------



## Jannerman

Installed these the other day - Door ambient lighting set + safety and puddle lights.
Got them on German eBay (http://www.ebay.de), both door sets complete with wiring loom for £55 inc. delivery.

Easy to install, as well as replacing the door looms, I had to:
1. Swap the door handles for the L/H drive ones (they have the led mountings on them) but reuse my R/H drive door locking switches and blanking plate.
2. Cut holes for the puddle lights and the door pocket lights.
3. 2 coding changes per door module (if I remember correctly).

I reckon they look really nice, I'm now on the lookout for the central console lighting strips then I'll just have to figure out how they connect up!


----------



## BauhauTTS

Escort Max 2 radar detector with adjustable mirror mount and direct wire kit.

Pinnacle Black Label Diamand Coating kit to treat the paintwork.


----------



## brittan

Jannerman said:


> Installed these the other day - Door ambient lighting set + safety and puddle lights.
> Got them on German eBay (http://www.ebay.de), both door sets complete with wiring loom for £55 inc. delivery.
> 
> Easy to install, as well as replacing the door looms, I had to:
> 1. Swap the door handles for the L/H drive ones (they have the led mountings on them) but reuse my R/H drive door locking switches and blanking plate.
> 2. Cut holes for the puddle lights and the door pocket lights.
> 3. 2 coding changes per door module (if I remember correctly).
> 
> I reckon they look really nice, I'm now on the lookout for the central console lighting strips then I'll just have to figure out how they connect up!


That's a nice mod; didn't even know it existed. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

How easy - or hard - is it to remove the door card?


----------



## Jannerman

brittan said:


> That's a nice mod; didn't even know it existed. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> How easy - or hard - is it to remove the door card?


Door card is easy to remove, basically it's: remove the upper speaker cover, remove the torx screw beneath it, then remove the torx underneath the handle... then unclip the card, it's covered in this thread:
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1254793&p=6894785&hilit=Door+card#p6894785
I didn't use a trim removal tool just opened the door, leant my shoulder on the upper part of the card to brace, grasped the far corner of the door pocket and pulled. 

If you do decide to do it, it's worth checking the part numbers of the wiring looms, especially the revision letter because it can mean that you may need to modify the "new" loom slightly. The part numbers seem to go with the door ( drivers or passengers ) rather than r/h or l/h so getting a set of looms from a l/h drive car didn't cause any problems.


----------



## brittan

Jannerman said:


> Door card is easy to remove, basically it's: remove the upper speaker cover, remove the torx screw beneath it, then remove the torx underneath the handle... then unclip the card, it's covered in this thread:
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1254793&p=6894785&hilit=Door+card#p6894785
> I didn't use a trim removal tool just opened the door, leant my shoulder on the upper part of the card to brace, grasped the far corner of the door pocket and pulled.


Thanks local Jannerman; that's' useful information. I had seen the other thread but still good to get as much info as possible before doing this.


----------



## hAudi

I found a great German site (English) who specialise in hand-made / customer order *carbon fibre accessories for the MK3* TT/TTS/TTRS

Well worth visiting for those interested. Further their Customer Enquiry / Reply is immediate and in English too!

https://carbon-designz.com


----------



## Jannerman

hAudi said:


> I found a great German site (English) who specialise in hand-made / customer order *carbon fibre accessories for the MK3* TT/TTS/TTRS
> 
> Well worth visiting for those interested. Further their Customer Enquiry / Reply is immediate and in English too!
> 
> https://carbon-designz.com


Thanks for sharing that info, the site has quite an extensive range of products for those who like C/F... they look well made but wow, the prices! Those end plates are €475 euros (inc. tax) that's way too much for me.


----------



## 4433allanr

Ice scraper.


----------



## VTTS

4433allanr said:


> Ice scraper.



Petrol for mine today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2

My leather cleaning / conditioning kit from Liquid Leather arrived today to give my seats some TLC. Includes a Gentle cleaner spray for regular maintenance, an Intensive cleaner, a Conditioner, 2 towelling cloths and a soft nailbrush. All for £20 delivered. A good deal.
https://www.liquidleather.com/leather-care-kits/39-clean-and-condition-kit-5060033829912.html


----------



## Omychron

Jannerman said:


> As promised earlier in the week, photos of the aluminium dash logos.
> I removed the respective dash trim pieces so I could position the metal logos as accurately as possible in the warmth of the house.
> View attachment 4
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> The dash top logo in situ:
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> But... there's problem!
> 
> There is a really strong reflection directly in drivers sign of sight, obviously only during the day but I'm finding it very distracting.
> 
> Overall, these items are expensive for what they are (£55.20 inc postage) but they are very high quality and well made, they stick well and look absolutely stunning.
> 
> I looks like they also make a carbon fibre version of the dash top emblem http://www.ebay.de/itm/Audi-TT-8S-M...386007?hash=item419dec5757:g:fTUAAOSwI-BWFu0S but the look of it didn't do much for me and there may still be issues with reflection, albeit much lessened.


Got the side logo too, they are indeed a very nice fit.


----------



## Jannerman

Omychron said:


> Got the side logo too, they are indeed a very nice fit.


Looks good!... finishes it off rather nicely doesn't it?


----------



## noname

Yeah it should be standard with the alu-pack..even if I don't like the alu parts in the car!

Winter tyres, Michelin Alpin PA4 (PA5 are out now) to replace previous Vredestein winter extreme (don't produce /35 19 anymore, only /40 19..both directional but one is asymmetric and the other one not.
We'll see the driving difference soon!
I don't really need them in my city, but are mandatory to reach some places to snowboard so I have to use them..I could install the spider chains but I prefer to keep them for emergency


----------



## Heath

A Windscreen Wonder, basically a microfibre pad on a stick! It is supposed to make cleaning windscreen easier, we shall see!


----------



## Stanyer

This has to be the most boring dreary thread ever.  tires, fuel, ice scraper. yawn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaninnik

> Winter tyres, Michelin Alpin PA4 (PA5 are out now) to replace previous Vredestein winter extreme (don't produce /35 19 anymore, only /40 19..both directional but one is asymmetric and the other one not.
> We'll see the driving difference soon!
> I don't really need them in my city, but are mandatory to reach some places to snowboard so I have to use them..I could install the spider chains but I prefer to keep them for emergency


I have Michelin Pilot Alpine PA4 asymmetric in 225/40 R19 for winter. Very nice tyres, I am really happy with it, and narrower tyre helps with the deep snow or melted snow/ice that we have a lot this year. And really good performance on dry roads, much better than spiked winter tyres I had on my previous cars.


----------



## Reasty

In anticipation of the arrival of my TTS I bought an Audi collection leather S keyring,now I just need a key to go on it...erm and a car.


----------



## Edinburra

Stanyer said:


> This has to be the most boring dreary thread ever.  tires, fuel, ice scraper. yawn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## storey01

Stanyer said:


> This has to be the most boring dreary thread ever.  tires, fuel, ice scraper. yawn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh come on now. What about that really exciting post about floor matts...nevermind...i see your point.


----------



## Reasty

storey01 said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be the most boring dreary thread ever.  tires, fuel, ice scraper. yawn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on now. What about that really exciting post about floor matts...nevermind...i see your point.
Click to expand...

I like my keyring! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

storey01 said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be the most boring dreary thread ever.  tires, fuel, ice scraper. yawn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on now. What about that really exciting post about floor matts...nevermind...i see your point.
Click to expand...

To be fair there aren't many add ons, 3rd party parts or mods available for the MK 3 yet with it still being quite new and a bit of a niche market so the contents of this thread inevitably will be limited.
Personally I check it to see what other members have found for their TT, get a few ideas and to share details of anything I've bought that might interest others, particularity if there's an offer on somewhere.


----------



## noname

Stanyer said:


> This has to be the most boring dreary thread ever.  tires, fuel, ice scraper. yawn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't like this bad judgment....
I opened it and seems to be appreciated..most important, here there are only useful post or related to the thread...no races about who has the shortest 3rd leg...


----------



## luca1981mo

Silicon cover key black

http://www.ebay.it/itm/232208169047


----------



## Stanyer

ManuTT said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be the most boring dreary thread ever.  tires, fuel, ice scraper. yawn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this bad judgment....
> I opened it and seems to be appreciated..most important, here there are only useful post or related to the thread...no races about who has the shortest 3rd leg...
Click to expand...

im not contesting the reason for making the thread it was a good idea. And most things are worth sharing to our fellow members. Like cool little upgrades that people may not be aware of. I dont think fuel. Air fresheners or air for the tires from the machine at the petrol station need sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis

It's nearly as exciting as the willy waving RS thread of, yawn, hundreds of pages. :wink:


----------



## Stanyer

moro anis said:


> It's nearly as exciting as the willy waving RS thread of, yawn, hundreds of pages. :wink:


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoupKing

I skim what's of no interest and occasionally stop and consider the odd purchase others have made, a fiver cargo net - nice quality and good fit, thanks to the poster 

I have no need for winter tyres or a new key ring, nor do I feel the need to TROLL the man that does, because that info might just help someone else make an informed purchase.


----------



## TerryCTR

SoupKing said:


> I skim what's of no interest and occasionally stop and consider the odd purchase others have made, a fiver cargo net - nice quality and good fit, thanks to the poster
> 
> I have no need for winter tyres or a new key ring, nor do I feel the need to TROLL the man that does, because that info might just help someone else make an informed purchase.


What page for the cargo net, I can't see it for looking at it :roll:


----------



## Stanyer

SoupKing said:


> I skim what's of no interest and occasionally stop and consider the odd purchase others have made, a fiver cargo net - nice quality and good fit, thanks to the poster
> 
> I have no need for winter tyres or a new key ring, nor do I feel the need to TROLL the man that does, because that info might just help someone else make an informed purchase.


You miss my point. A cargo net designed for the TT is handy. I have one its worth sharing on this thread as others may want one. Fuel and ice scrapers people have no issues sourcing. I hope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2

Stanyer said:


> SoupKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I skim what's of no interest and occasionally stop and consider the odd purchase others have made, a fiver cargo net - nice quality and good fit, thanks to the poster
> 
> I have no need for winter tyres or a new key ring, nor do I feel the need to TROLL the man that does, because that info might just help someone else make an informed purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss my point. A cargo net designed for the TT is handy. I have one its worth sharing on this thread as others may want one. Fuel and ice scrapers people have no issues sourcing. I hope
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Unfortunately your original comment does seem to condemn the whole thread, even though it does make specific reference to those items.


Stanyer said:


> This has to be the most boring dreary thread ever.  tires, fuel, ice scraper. yawn


----------



## Stanyer

ZephyR2 said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoupKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I skim what's of no interest and occasionally stop and consider the odd purchase others have made, a fiver cargo net - nice quality and good fit, thanks to the poster
> 
> I have no need for winter tyres or a new key ring, nor do I feel the need to TROLL the man that does, because that info might just help someone else make an informed purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss my point. A cargo net designed for the TT is handy. I have one its worth sharing on this thread as others may want one. Fuel and ice scrapers people have no issues sourcing. I hope
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately your original comment does seem to condemn the whole thread, even though it does make specific reference to those items.
> 
> 
> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be the most boring dreary thread ever.  tires, fuel, ice scraper. yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It is mostly full of pointless purchases though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4433allanr

ManuTT said:


> I'd like to open a relaxed and funny thread where we can share our TT's gifts, talk about opinions,advices about car accessories consolidating our friendship.
> 
> I was really pleased with my ice scamper until a member pissed on my chips! It was meant as a whimsical reference to the inclement weather Stanyer, I will try to be entirely factual in future so as not to offend you.


----------



## 4433allanr

Scraper in question.


----------



## Stanyer

4433allanr said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to open a relaxed and funny thread where we can share our TT's gifts, talk about opinions,advices about car accessories consolidating our friendship.
> 
> I was really pleased with my ice scamper until a member pissed on my chips! It was meant as a whimsical reference to the inclement weather Stanyer, I will try to be entirely factual in future so as not to offend you.
Click to expand...

not offended pal. Just nearly died of boredom when i read it. Some people on this forum are hilarious. Iv seen chickens with thicker skin than you lot. Dont be bitter because i have called you out for being sad enough to write on an online forum that you brought an ice scraper for your car. Did none of your cool pals give a shite?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard

:lol:

This is up there with the

" oh sh*t,me windas have frozen up "

thread for snooze inducement


----------



## Stanyer

leopard said:


> :lol:
> 
> This is up there with the
> 
> " oh sh*t,me windas have frozen up "
> 
> thread for snooze inducement


 right

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

My advice is, for who doesn't like this thread, to don't post or simply, like some post that I've just reported, to don't write asshole things!
Am I clear?
There are many of useless thread here, but I don't spam in them..


----------



## leopard

ManuTT said:


> My advice is, for who doesn't like this thread, to don't post or simply, like some post that I've just reported, to don't write asshole things!
> Am I clear?
> There are many of useless thread here, but I don't spam in them..


Lighten up !

Nobody's spamming anybody around here :roll:


----------



## noname

There are there are..already reported..


----------



## 4433allanr

Stanyer said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to open a relaxed and funny thread where we can share our TT's gifts, talk about opinions,advices about car accessories consolidating our friendship.
> 
> I was really pleased with my ice scamper until a member pissed on my chips! It was meant as a whimsical reference to the inclement weather Stanyer, I will try to be entirely factual in future so as not to offend you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not offended pal. Just nearly died of boredom when i read it. Some people on this forum are hilarious. Iv seen chickens with thicker skin than you lot. Dont be bitter because i have called you out for being sad enough to write on an online forum that you brought an ice scraper for your car. Did none of your cool pals give a shite?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

As if I'd have any mates, cool or otherwise.


----------



## 4433allanr

ManuTT said:


> My advice is, for who doesn't like this thread, to don't post or simply, like some post that I've just reported, to don't write asshole things!
> Am I clear?
> There are many of useless thread here, but I don't spam in them..


Of course +1


----------



## ZephyR2

leopard said:


> :lol:
> 
> This is up there with the
> 
> " oh sh*t,me windas have frozen up "
> 
> thread for snooze inducement


Surely that's the TTRS ... will it, won't it thread.


----------



## noname

Here we can write any things we buy for the car, ok?! Obviously not the fuel, but even if it's a simple sticker.
Can be an useful post for an important part/optional and can be a stupid one for a sticker, but this is the meaning of this thread.
I see, as many people here, our car like a precious thing, or a dream, so even an ice scraper is a nice thought for the car!


----------



## leopard

A plastic knife and fork set,you know the type,has a napkin wrapped around it and sealed in cellophane.
Ideal for when you want to eat a meal in your car and don't forget a goodly supply of KFC wipes for your greasy mits.

A nice glove box companion


----------



## Jannerman

ManuTT said:


> Here we can write any things we buy for the car, ok?! Obviously not the fuel, but even if it's a simple sticker.
> Can be an useful post for an important part/optional and can be a stupid one for a sticker, but this is the meaning of this thread.
> I see, as many people here, our car like a precious thing, or a dream, so even an ice scraper is a nice thought for the car!


+1 I wholeheartedly agree with you Manu.

I just don't understand why people who find this thread boring would even bother reading it let alone posting on it.

Perhaps they are really the dull individuals... you know what they say... only boring people get bored! :twisted:

Many forums have moderators that actively intervene to prevent this type of trolling.


----------



## Stanyer

leopard said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> My advice is, for who doesn't like this thread, to don't post or simply, like some post that I've just reported, to don't write asshole things!
> Am I clear?
> There are many of useless thread here, but I don't spam in them..
> 
> 
> 
> Lighten up !
> 
> Nobody's spamming anybody around here :roll:
Click to expand...

suppose its to be expected when most people on here are having a midlife crisis and decided to buy a sporty car. Go back to the Renault forum 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer

lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCTR

Oh no, that's you straight back to detention Mr


----------



## noname

Of course you can write wherever you want, but only things related to the thread otherwise I'll continue to report you..easy as pie! And calm down your wordS, I wouldn't post a picture of your spoiler..
Do you think because you have an RS you can spam or enlight your power and other useless things?

For who is not interested in the thread, please leave it as we leave yours.


----------



## Demessiah is back

Once again my post has been deleted...... :lol:

Could you please explain why you are so upset about me posting that I bought some petrol for my car when you opened the thread posting that you bought a litre of oil for yours?

Surely both purchase announcements are as valid as each other?

Hypocrisy is rife in King manus world it seems......


----------



## leopard

Ces 'ros bifs' sont des gens terribles


----------



## Demessiah is back

People should pick there battles more wisely.

Demessiah is a GOD in TT land. No mere mortal can step up to me :evil:


----------



## noname

Did you forget your offenses to me?! 
I don't have anything against other user, I just add as foe and I don't consider them..but if some post damages my thread, I'll make things clear.
I don't offend, like some of you, directly or not, and I'm useful to the community with concrete arguments and not about my penis length


----------



## leopard

Demessiah is back said:


> People should pick there battles more wisely.
> 
> Demessiah is a GOD in TT land. No mere mortal can step up to me :evil:


This is true and he has the biggest cock ...

...all the women say so :lol:


----------



## noname

Ok, good for him but this inst the thread to talk about.


----------



## Toshiba

leopard said:


> Demessiah is back said:
> 
> 
> 
> People should pick there battles more wisely.
> 
> Demessiah is a GOD in TT land. No mere mortal can step up to me :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> This is true and he has the biggest cock ...
> 
> ...all the women say so :lol:
Click to expand...

Are all the words in the right order?


----------



## Toshiba

Found a pic from the last meet... very wet and hot.


----------



## Hoggy

leopard said:


> Demessiah is back said:
> 
> 
> 
> People should pick there battles more wisely.
> 
> Demessiah is a GOD in TT land. No mere mortal can step up to me :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> This is true and he has the biggest cock ...
> 
> ...all the women say so :lol:
Click to expand...

Hi Leopard, I think you should edit that Typo. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Toshiba said:


> Found a pic from the last meet... very wet and hot.


Hi, Jess has certainly let herself go.  :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Toshiba

looks like she's about to let something go......


----------



## leopard

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matrix

A bit late now for this year I hope? I bought some genuine winter wheels & tyres at a marked down price. I can't say they are the prettiest alloys but I'm happy with them.


----------



## noname

so, show them!!


----------



## Jannerman

ManuTT said:


> so, show them!!


+1


----------



## Matrix

They are not on the car I will probably wait now until next winter. They are just the stock 5 spokes supplied by Audi. I didn't think anyone would be interested.


----------



## Jannerman

Matrix said:


> They are not on the car I will probably wait now until next winter. They are just the stock 5 spokes supplied by Audi. I didn't think anyone would be interested.


Yes of course we wanna see them  , they certainly look OK for your purpose, how much were they if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Edinburra

Jannerman said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not on the car I will probably wait now until next winter. They are just the stock 5 spokes supplied by Audi. I didn't think anyone would be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes of course we wanna see them  , they certainly look OK for your purpose, how much were they if you don't mind me
> asking?
Click to expand...

And, while we are being curious, what size are they? I'm guessing 17" with 225/50 R17 tyres. :?:


----------



## noname

They do what they are supposed to..2/3 months with them are not a problem if you can drive safe then


----------



## Matrix

Yes they are 225/50 x 17 with Dunlop winter tyres. They were brand new old stock presumably & I paid £500.00? I missed out towards the back end of last year as I saw some even cheaper but waited too long to consider. The add for these said without wheel centres However they arrived with them. A bonus saving of around £30.00 for me.

I only intend to put them on for a short winter duration to save wear and tear on my others.like Manu said 2-3 months of the worst weather conditions. I am planning to keep this car for a long time hopefully?

One thing I did notice when I tried one yesterday was how difficult it is to lift a TT. I tend not to use jacking points near the sills when I lift cars but on this one I couldn't see anywhere else I could get a jack safely under without causing damage.


----------



## daddow

Matrix said:


> Yes they are 225/50 x 17 with Dunlop winter tyres. They were brand new old stock presumably & I paid £500.00? I missed out towards the back end of last year as I saw some even cheaper but waited too long to consider. The add for these said without wheel centres However they arrived with them. A bonus saving of around £30.00 for me.
> 
> I only intend to put them on for a short winter duration to save wear and tear on my others.like Manu said 2-3 months of the worst weather conditions. I am planning to keep this car for a long time hopefully?
> 
> One thing I did notice when I tried one yesterday was how difficult it is to lift a TT. I tend not to use jacking points near the sills when I lift cars but on this one I couldn't see anywhere else I could get a jack safely under without causing damage.


Down here in Cornwall never considered such a purchase, not much frost/snow or ice am I missing something?.


----------



## Matrix

daddow said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are 225/50 x 17 with Dunlop winter tyres. They were brand new old stock presumably & I paid £500.00? I missed out towards the back end of last year as I saw some even cheaper but waited too long to consider. The add for these said without wheel centres However they arrived with them. A bonus saving of around £30.00 for me.
> 
> I only intend to put them on for a short winter duration to save wear and tear on my others.like Manu said 2-3 months of the worst weather conditions. I am planning to keep this car for a long time hopefully?
> 
> One thing I did notice when I tried one yesterday was how difficult it is to lift a TT. I tend not to use jacking points near the sills when I lift cars but on this one I couldn't see anywhere else I could get a jack safely under without causing damage.
> 
> 
> 
> Down here in Cornwall never considered such a purchase, not much frost/snow or ice am I missing something?.
Click to expand...

No, definitely not missing anything further north :mrgreen:


----------



## noname

2/3 months depending from the weather conditions in your area..in my case on month is enough but I tend to keep them 3 months because I go snowboard at least twice a week.

To lift the car there is a triangle that helps to find the lift point


----------



## noname

Here another part to help my little engine..I don't think it'll gives something extra but helps!
Obviously in black, i can gain more hp!!! Ahahah


----------



## noname

I forgot, when I tried Revo, they sold me at half price their filter and I kept it!
It's a 3 foam layers without oil!


----------



## hAudi

Before...










After...










Post below contains additional trim images + supplier info.


----------



## hAudi

http://www.pogiparts.de/index.php?cPath=33

For the Carbon Fibre VC TT emblem, you'll find this on eBay (same supplier) and not the URL (above):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-TT-8S-...-Alu-quattro-s-line-8S-TTs-TTRS-/281822386007

Professionally (exact) TTS MK3 die-cut brushed chrome (0.5mm) with (0.2mm - double-sided peel off) attached adhesive. Very easy to install...Finished = better than awesome!


----------



## steve_collier21

I've been using the same rims for winter and summer tyres, so today I ordered a set of black gloss TTS 19" rims to put the summer tyres on. Round here it is customary to swap back in the week after Easter, so I look forward to that. In case anyone is interested I got them from a German webshop on ebay.


----------



## hAudi

Carbon Fibre TTS Advanced Key overlay decal film. Very easy to apply with hairdryer.

Included as a free gift by same supplier as above Chrome Trims:
http://www.pogiparts.de/index.php?cPath=33


----------



## GroundZeroUK

GroundZeroUK said:


> hAudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased eBay UK (2 sets original MK3 TT 2015+ emblems) - the seller = 100%, the fit = perfect, the result = *simply stunning!!*
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-T...5A-for-new-model-Audi-TTS-2015-/262410654308?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get these to fit I've just purchased a pair and from your link the same seller and they don't seem to fit exact? Did you fill in the recesses with something before sticking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have a pair of these if anyone is interested in buying them I had to buy them from Europe they are genuine Audi parts. I don't have time to fit. Also I've only opened one packet just to check them message me if interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omychron

GroundZeroUK said:


> GroundZeroUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hAudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased eBay UK (2 sets original MK3 TT 2015+ emblems) - the seller = 100%, the fit = perfect, the result = *simply stunning!!*
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-T...5A-for-new-model-Audi-TTS-2015-/262410654308?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get these to fit I've just purchased a pair and from your link the same seller and they don't seem to fit exact? Did you fill in the recesses with something before sticking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a pair of these if anyone is interested in buying them I had to buy them from Europe they are genuine Audi parts. I don't have time to fit. Also I've only opened one packet just to check them message me if interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Genuine Audi? Do Audi even make these?


----------



## GroundZeroUK

Omychron said:


> GroundZeroUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GroundZeroUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hAudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased eBay UK (2 sets original MK3 TT 2015+ emblems) - the seller = 100%, the fit = perfect, the result = *simply stunning!!*
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-T...5A-for-new-model-Audi-TTS-2015-/262410654308?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get these to fit I've just purchased a pair and from your link the same seller and they don't seem to fit exact? Did you fill in the recesses with something before sticking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a pair of these if anyone is interested in buying them I had to buy them from Europe they are genuine Audi parts. I don't have time to fit. Also I've only opened one packet just to check them message me if interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genuine Audi? Do Audi even make these?
Click to expand...

 Yeh I believe they are meant to go on the car externally they come with the "S" bits aswell

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hAudi

Offered in 3 different shades (incl. carbon fibre film)
Cut to exact size - very easy to apply
Available on request from same Chrome Trim retailer (see post above) who kindly included them for free.

http://www.pogiparts.de/index.php?cPath=33


----------



## Matrix

Now that I have put on my winter wheels I bought a set of these direct from Audi. Turns out to be cheaper than fleabay
The description says they are plastic but they are actually made of a similar woven material to garden furniture covers.
wheel bags by Tele-Addict, on Flickr


----------



## Edinburra

I bought a Geeko air freshener, a red one. It's brill.


----------



## Matrix

[smiley=dude.gif]


Edinburra said:


> I bought a Geeko air freshener, a red one. It's brill.


They are pretty expensive. Can you report back and let us know how long they last?


----------



## brittan

I bought a gecko - and left it out in the fresh air . . .


----------



## Edinburra

Matrix said:


> [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Geeko air freshener, a red one. It's brill.
> 
> 
> 
> They are pretty expensive. Can you report back and let us know how long they last?
Click to expand...

Sure will do, I also bought it for it's looks as well. I think it looks neat, hence the red one. It only cost £8.50 delivered, loose change really.


----------



## WL80

Not today, but last weekend:
- new oil (Shell Helix Ultra Professional AV-L 0W-30)
- rinseless wash
- hood polish
- hood SiO coating (still learning)


----------



## ianle

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Custom-Audi-TT-Mk3-Dead-Pedal-Foot-Rest/253766017887

The plastic footrest is looking a bit scratched up


----------



## Macauley

ianle said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Custom-Audi-TT-Mk3-Dead-Pedal-Foot-Rest/253766017887
> 
> The plastic footrest is looking a bit scratched up


  I like that, I'm gonna buy one of them now


----------



## digital_dreamer

I got these


----------



## Number86

digital_dreamer said:


> I got these


Tell me where this instant, or I'll ban you (I can't ban you). I'd love something similar for the tts


----------



## DaddyCool76

I got some genuine roof bars (£42 from ebay, vs £265 from Audi). The bike rack is borrowed off a mate until I source my own from ebay.


----------



## Toshiba

Its nearly as big as the house :lol:


----------



## daddow

Beware power cables and low bridges, most importantly side winds.


----------



## Gh0sty

Macauley said:


> ianle said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Custom-Audi-TT-Mk3-Dead-Pedal-Foot-Rest/253766017887
> 
> The plastic footrest is looking a bit scratched up
> 
> 
> 
> I like that, I'm gonna buy one of them now
Click to expand...

If anyone wants one cheap - i bought one but didnt see it was for the Stronic model... drop me a pm

I've got the TT version


----------



## Macauley

Gh0sty said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ianle said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Custom-Audi-TT-Mk3-Dead-Pedal-Foot-Rest/253766017887
> 
> The plastic footrest is looking a bit scratched up
> 
> 
> 
> I like that, I'm gonna buy one of them now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone wants one cheap - i bought one but didnt see it was for the Stronic model... drop me a pm
> 
> I've got the TT version
Click to expand...

I just bought one yesterday, I thought it was for all TT models


----------



## DaddyCool76

daddow said:


> Beware power cables and low bridges, most importantly side winds.


Im worried about low-flying aircraft!

Used it last weekend for a fairly local trip - rock solid. Next weeks its a 300 mile round trip to Bike Park Wales.
I might put the road bike in the boot if I ever need to carry that, but for a muddy mountain bike its so much nicer keeping it OUTSIDE the car...
Only downside is I cant fully open the hatch with the rack on - just enough to get bags in and out.


----------



## Gh0sty

Macauley said:


> I just bought one yesterday, I thought it was for all TT models


The manual has a different width footrest compaired with the Stronic - I bought the mk3 plate fitted great - but theres an inch overhang making the end of the plate too close to the clutch.

It looks like the same guy selling them, but if yours arrives and it's perfect send me the link, also dont peel the sticky pads off in a fit of excitement, test it on the rest first.


----------



## Macauley

Gh0sty said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought one yesterday, I thought it was for all TT models
> 
> 
> 
> The manual has a different width footrest compaired with the Stronic - I bought the mk3 plate fitted great - but theres an inch overhang making the end of the plate too close to the clutch.
> 
> It looks like the same guy selling them, but if yours arrives and it's perfect send me the link, also dont peel the sticky pads off in a fit of excitement, test it on the rest first.
Click to expand...

I see, nothing was mentioned in the description about this. If it's too big I'll make him refund me. I'll find out when I get back from work later


----------



## ianle

Yep too big/wrong shape. Told him it fitted Stronic only and that it should be better described. I've sent it back for a refund and asked he make a version for a manual car. We'll see. Sorry if my post has misled anyone. I still want to get one as it was good quality.


----------



## ZephyR2

Had the same problems with the Mk2 TT. Found that A3 manual foot rests fitted ok so might work with the Mk3 too.


----------



## Macauley

ianle said:


> Yep too big/wrong shape. Told him it fitted Stronic only and that it should be better described. I've sent it back for a refund and asked he make a version for a manual car. We'll see. Sorry if my post has misled anyone. I still want to get one as it was good quality.


Same here, just sent them back but had to pay for postage. I told him to keep the money and send the new size when he has it which will be in a few weeks apparently. It looked pretty good tbh so I'm still looking forward to fitting it


----------



## ianle

Sadly a bit irrelevant now for me as my TT was stolen off my drive last night - broke into the house and nicked the key.

RS65TTS if anyone sees it - caught by ANPR heading towards Egham on the A30 last night at about 1:30am.


----------



## DaddyCool76

ianle said:


> Sadly a bit irrelevant now for me as my TT was stolen off my drive last night - broke into the house and nicked the key.
> 
> RS65TTS if anyone sees it - caught by ANPR heading towards Egham on the A30 last night at about 1:30am.


Bloody hell, that's my neck of the woods - where do you live?
Also, almost an exact match for my car...
Hope you get her back, and undamaged...


----------



## Gh0sty

Thats Sh*t, sorry about that m8 - there's bastards out everywhere, hopefully it'll come back!


----------



## RobinHelsby

So I've purchased a data SIM (from the link on this forum)...


----------



## Macauley

Done a few small things:

- S-line stickers for the seatbelt buckles and phone holder
- Painted calipers red
- New dust caps
- Plate for footrest
- Coding changes on MMI


----------



## Nrogers98

Hi Macauley

I have exact same model colour car as you! Nice choice

Can you tell me where u got the TT foot plate and the buckle stickers

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Nrogers98

Gh0sty said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ianle said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Custom-Audi-TT-Mk3-Dead-Pedal-Foot-Rest/253766017887
> 
> The plastic footrest is looking a bit scratched up
> 
> 
> 
> I like that, I'm gonna buy one of them now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone wants one cheap - i bought one but didnt see it was for the Stronic model... drop me a pm
> 
> I've got the TT version
Click to expand...

hi Gh0sty

I will take it if you still have it let me know.

Cheers


----------



## Macauley

Nrogers98 said:


> Hi Macauley
> 
> I have exact same model colour car as you! Nice choice
> 
> Can you tell me where u got the TT foot plate and the buckle stickers
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil


I got the foot plate from this seller: https://ebay.co.uk/usr/horrellj

He isn't selling any more at the moment because of the whole situation explained above, but you can contact him and he will let you know. I've got a new A3 plate version if anyone is interested in buying

I can't find the link to the stickers but you can find some on eBay for like £2/4.


----------



## TRTT

A set of Toyo Snowprox S954 winter tyres for those beautiful 20's.


----------



## WL80

Time for some funky gadgets!
Now I know how it is to drive a gecko with wings


----------



## orelf12

Brought genuine Audi puddle lights.


----------



## audis4

i purchased Audi sports bonnet with Carbon fiber scoop.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Bought and fitted R8 paddles
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRTT

ReTTro fit said:


> Bought and fitted R8 paddles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These looks excellent. Best I've seen. Are they OEM? Can you share a purchase link? Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes there oem 
The + & - light up 
They fit & work perfect

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2978885346

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacopo79

Very nice!! Is easy to mount?


----------



## Ruudfood

ReTTro fit said:


> Yes there oem
> The + & - light up
> They fit & work perfect
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2978885346
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are incredibly affordable. Anyone know where I can get them fitted if I bought them?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes there fairly easy to mount 
The airbag can be tricky to remove then it's a case of stripping the wheel down to get to the torx screw holding the paddles in

Depending where you are I could go it for you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruudfood

ReTTro fit said:


> Yes there fairly easy to mount
> The airbag can be tricky to remove then it's a case of stripping the wheel down to get to the torx screw holding the paddles in
> 
> Depending where you are I could go it for you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in Herts. Where are you?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Leicestershire
M1 jnc22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Pred

ReTTro fit said:


> Yes there oem
> The + & - light up
> They fit & work perfect
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2978885346
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good, well done 8)

But, seller in China, no part numbers quoted..? I'm sure they're fine, but OEM? Did they come in Audi packaging with the Audi part number affixed? Would be good to confirm and what is the part number? I get very nervous about purchasing from ebay sellers in the far east. I've been bitten once, never again. So, I might enquire how much the Dealer wants for them and then to fit them, as changing an air filter is about the limit of my ability :lol: I had those paddles on my RS3 and much prefer them to the black plastic things I currently have.

Thanks.


----------



## RuuTT

My TTRS has these paddles fitted from factory, so it might even be OEM TT-ones


----------



## ReTTro fit

No they didn't come in a Skoda / seat / vw / Audi box 
Yes they were from China 
There's also a seller from Romania selling them 
Part number is 8S0 951 523 G 
Working perfectly

Over £300 at the dealer 
I can't see why any would buy them over these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiemorg

ReTTro fit said:


> No they didn't come in a Skoda / seat / vw / Audi box
> Yes they were from China
> There's also a seller from Romania selling them
> Part number is 8S0 951 523 G
> Working perfectly
> 
> Over £300 at the dealer
> I can't see why any would buy them over these
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, I have the same Chinese ones. One actually came apart shortly after fitting but the internals are very simple so it was easy to fix. I would rather superglue it back together than pay another couple of hundred £££ for genuine


----------



## Mark Pred

Thanks again for the info guys.


----------



## Mark Pred

Today... applied Gtechniq G5 to all the glass, plus the lights. Prep was done with my fav glass cleaner (G6) and then G4 nanotech polish, followed by another clean with G6. Decided to do it myself, rather than pay a detailer... results were excellent - crystal clear glass and the water repellency is insane! Wasn't difficult at all if you're patient and follow the instructions. Doing the missis' Golf R tomorrow actually. I find it lasts about 3-4 months; whole process takes around an hour, allowing half hour to cure after application (on a warmer day, 15 minutes is enough).

https://gtechniq.com/products/auto/perf ... nd-perspex


----------



## TRTT

Mark Pred said:


> Today... applied Gtechniq G5 to all the glass, plus the lights. Prep was done with my fav glass cleaner (G6) and then G4 nanotech polish, followed by another clean with G6. Decided to do it myself, rather than pay a detailer... results were excellent - crystal clear glass and the water repellency is insane! Wasn't difficult at all if you're patient and follow the instructions. Doing the missis' Golf R tomorrow actually. I find it lasts about 3-4 months; whole process takes around an hour, allowing half hour to cure after application (on a warmer day, 15 minutes is enough).
> 
> https://gtechniq.com/products/auto/perf ... nd-perspex


Fantastic - I think I will pick up some G4, 5 & 6 based on that report. What do you treat your paintwork with?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Retro fitted power folding mirrors today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Pred

TRTT said:


> Fantastic - I think I will pick up some G4, 5 & 6 based on that report. What do you treat your paintwork with?


Cheers :arrow: I'm currently using Chemical Guys products on the paint work. First Glossworkz Glaze , then Pete's 53 Paste Wax over that, all applied every 4 months or so, probably could get away with 6 months if I did less miles; then topped up on the weekly wash with either their P40 Pro Detailer or Speed Wipe detailer - the latter if I haven't got time on my hands. I also keep some Meguiars Quik Detailer in the boot, to remove any bird poo or such like in between washes. I'm sad I know, but I love a clean car.


----------



## TRTT

Impressive schedule 8)


----------



## DaddyCool76

Today replaced the 3 year old (i assume original) Bridgestone Potenzas with a set of Michelin Pilot Sport 4S.
Tyres were still (just) legal, but perishing, and as we're entering winter thought it was for the best.
£711 from BlackCircles, inc fitting at my local place (Bracknell Tyre & Battery)


----------



## ReTTro fit

Just fitted 4x continental contact 6's 
Ride seams quieter now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianle

Professional paint correction and Nano ceramic coating
Eibach 12mm spacers all round, with longer bolts
034Motorsport Res-X Delete exhaust upgrade
Revo Stage 1 ECU upgrade to 375 bhp

Looks great, sounds great, drives better, is sh*tballs fast


----------



## spidey3

It's actually a few months ago, but I bought this:
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Mohawk-Hom...n-3-ft-x-4-ft-Actual-36-in-x-48-in/1000265863

Purpose: To protect the carpet when my dog, Zathras, is riding with me. Most of the specialized dog-protection mats only cover the rear seats, but I always ride with the rear seats folded down, with the dog in the back. I couldn't find any mats that were fit for that use case. Also, this solution cost just $20, while the custom ones cost as much at $200!









Also note the harness and doggy seat-belt, attached to one of the cargo tie-down loops. Can't be having Zathras launched through the windshield when those big RS brakes are in action...


----------



## Mr TTUSA

Floor mats for the winter ❄ ❄


----------



## Holt2498

I bought a set of H&R HUBCENTRIC WHEEL SPACER AND BIMECC BLACK WHEEL BOLTS.

For my Audi TT Quattro Sport 240 with standard wheels - fitted, before and after pics.

12mm spacers for rear (overall 24mm widening)
8mm spacers for front (overall 16mm widening)
10 x extended black Bimecc 35mm wheel bolts
10 x extended black Bimecc 40mm wheel bolts


----------



## Holt2498

I bought a new genuine set of Genuine BRUSHED STEEL PEDAL SET.

For my Audi TT Quattro Sport 240 MISANO RED - fitting over the weekend.


----------



## Holt2498

FRESHLY REFURBED QS240 ALLOY & NEW TYRE 235/40/18 GOODYEAR F1 ASYMMETRIC

Been pondering for a while where to carry a spare wheel for my TT, especially for long journeys, no room in the boot well, due to battery, takes up too much space in the rear boot area especially with extra luggage, and then BINGO - just behind the front Recaro poles positioned in the rear seat delete which fits very snug, the tyre rim protector protects the brace bar, just need a securing strap.

ORIGINAL AUDI TT 8N QUATTRO SPORT 240 - ALLOY WHEEL
Audi part numbers are as follows: 
8n0601025AE (8.5jx18 ET25 - pcd 5x100mm) for REAR
Genuine Centre Cap 4b0601170 colour code 7zj (grey metallic)


----------



## spidey3

Holt2498 said:


> FRESHLY REFURBED QS240 ALLOY & NEW TYRE 235/40/18 GOODYEAR F1 ASYMMETRIC
> 
> Been pondering for a while where to carry a spare wheel for my TT, especially for long journeys, no room in the boot well, due to battery, takes up too much space in the rear boot area especially with extra luggage, and then BINGO - just behind the front Recaro poles positioned in the rear seat delete which fits very snug, the tyre rim protector protects the brace bar, just need a securing strap.


Yeah - you definitely are going to want a nice and strong strap to hold that spare in position, because if you are in a crash, it WILL kill you if it's not firmly secured. What are you planning to strap it to?


----------



## Hoggy

spidey3 said:


> Holt2498 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FRESHLY REFURBED QS240 ALLOY & NEW TYRE 235/40/18 GOODYEAR F1 ASYMMETRIC
> 
> Been pondering for a while where to carry a spare wheel for my TT, especially for long journeys, no room in the boot well, due to battery, takes up too much space in the rear boot area especially with extra luggage, and then BINGO - just behind the front Recaro poles positioned in the rear seat delete which fits very snug, the tyre rim protector protects the brace bar, just need a securing strap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - you definitely are going to want a nice and strong strap to hold that spare in position, because if you are in a crash, it WILL kill you if it's not firmly secured. What are you planning to strap it to?
Click to expand...

Hi, A big plastic bag to put the dirty punctured wheel/tyre in will be useful.
Hoggy.


----------



## Frizzley

Disappointed when I picked up the car it only had the standard mats so have replaced them with a proper RS set


----------



## Holt2498

spidey3 said:


> Holt2498 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FRESHLY REFURBED QS240 ALLOY & NEW TYRE 235/40/18 GOODYEAR F1 ASYMMETRIC
> 
> Been pondering for a while where to carry a spare wheel for my TT, especially for long journeys, no room in the boot well, due to battery, takes up too much space in the rear boot area especially with extra luggage, and then BINGO - just behind the front Recaro poles positioned in the rear seat delete which fits very snug, the tyre rim protector protects the brace bar, just need a securing strap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - you definitely are going to want a nice and strong strap to hold that spare in position, because if you are in a crash, it WILL kill you if it's not firmly secured. What are you planning to strap it to?
Click to expand...

2 straps made from seat belt webbing through the spokes at 11 o'clock & 1 o'clock position and secured to the brace bar at the rear top of the tyre, the bottom of the wheel sits in the rear seat delete well so this is already secured.


----------



## Holt2498

Hoggy said:


> spidey3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holt2498 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FRESHLY REFURBED QS240 ALLOY & NEW TYRE 235/40/18 GOODYEAR F1 ASYMMETRIC
> 
> Been pondering for a while where to carry a spare wheel for my TT, especially for long journeys, no room in the boot well, due to battery, takes up too much space in the rear boot area especially with extra luggage, and then BINGO - just behind the front Recaro poles positioned in the rear seat delete which fits very snug, the tyre rim protector protects the brace bar, just need a securing strap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - you definitely are going to want a nice and strong strap to hold that spare in position, because if you are in a crash, it WILL kill you if it's not firmly secured. What are you planning to strap it to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, A big plastic bag to put the dirty punctured wheel/tyre in will be useful.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Yes, correct Hoggy, I have a wheel bag already in the boot well, just in case of this situation. There's nothing like preparation.


----------



## Ruudfood

Got me some paint for my calipers


----------



## AWDRobert

A piece of wire (about 60cm, 0.8mm) and used it to unclog the drain pipe under the fuel cap.


----------



## MarksBlackTT

AWDRobert said:


> A piece of wire (about 60cm, 0.8mm) and used it to unclog the drain pipe under the fuel cap.


I've had to do this a few times now and becoming a PITA checking after heavy rain/washing car.


----------



## JoshB

A 22mm Whiteline rear anti-roll bar.


----------



## Holt2498

Holt2498 said:


> spidey3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holt2498 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FRESHLY REFURBED QS240 ALLOY & NEW TYRE 235/40/18 GOODYEAR F1 ASYMMETRIC
> 
> Been pondering for a while where to carry a spare wheel for my TT, especially for long journeys, no room in the boot well, due to battery, takes up too much space in the rear boot area especially with extra luggage, and then BINGO - just behind the front Recaro poles positioned in the rear seat delete which fits very snug, the tyre rim protector protects the brace bar, just need a securing strap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - you definitely are going to want a nice and strong strap to hold that spare in position, because if you are in a crash, it WILL kill you if it's not firmly secured. What are you planning to strap it to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 straps made from seat belt webbing through the spokes at 11 o'clock & 1 o'clock position and secured to the brace bar at the rear top of the tyre, the bottom of the wheel sits in the rear seat delete well so this is already secured.
Click to expand...

Here we go, all done, that bad boys going nowhere...


----------



## langlord

Frizzley said:


> Disappointed when I picked up the car it only had the standard mats so have replaced them with a proper RS set


I did not know these even existed so I have just ordered a set.

I have also just ordered a carbon fuel flap as I was not happy with the (black) colour matched one.

My debate now is replacing a couple of other items (rear diffuser, wing) with OEM matching carbon versions.


----------



## ArtistX

Nice set of genuine Audi rubber mats (from Dan at Newcastle Audi) £40 delivered

Really well made and fit.

Although I don't understand why in the UK, we can't get the ones with TTS embossed on the sides as in the rest of Europe :?:


----------



## kevin#34

you can get them from ebay

https://www.ebay.it/itm/Original-Audi-T ... Sw0uVdC0dH


----------



## ArtistX

My car is RHD though mate


----------



## kevin#34

sure, but considering that they produce the rubber mats for RHD TT, I can't understand why they shouldn't produce the TTS ones too :?:


----------



## ArtistX

Neither do I but they don't, that's what I'm saying


----------



## Erty

Lamborghini Urus paddles...


----------



## langlord

Like many lately just added new RS mats the to car.

I am just waiting for the carbon fuel flap to arrive as I want a little bit of contrast as the black version I had sprayed blended in to much so just about to put it up for sale.


----------



## langlord

So this arrived today. Now just to fit it.

Now have the dilemma that I really want to buy the OEM copy rear spoiler in carbon as well.


----------



## Vorsprung20

langlord said:


> So this arrived today. Now just to fit it.
> 
> Now have the dilemma that I really want to buy the OEM copy rear spoiler in carbon as well.


Nice is that one of ILR ones off eBay? Did you manage to get any discount? !


----------



## langlord

Vorsprung20 said:


> langlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this arrived today. Now just to fit it.
> 
> Now have the dilemma that I really want to buy the OEM copy rear spoiler in carbon as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice is that one of ILR ones off eBay? Did you manage to get any discount? !
Click to expand...

I purchased direct from their website. Did not see it on eBay. Unfortunately no discount so bloody expensive but it now ties in with the wing mirrors.

UPDATE - here it is on the car. Really pleased with the change. Quality is good the only slight shame is it does not have recessed bolts like the original.


----------



## Macca1969

I didn't actually buy anything for my current TT, but I did order a new TT sport in ibis white with tech pack if that counts!!!


----------



## moro anis

I've just retired my RS mats for the winter and fitted the rubber ones.


----------



## spidey3

We finally had our driveway, which was very narrow and crumbling away into a potholed mess, repaved. It's now a foot wider, it has a compacted crushed stone base, and improved drainage - all topped with 3 inches of new asphalt:


----------



## RAB

That's your drive?!?


----------



## RAB

moro anis said:


> I've just retired my RS mats for the winter and fitted the rubber ones.


I have just ordered some


----------



## langlord

spidey3 said:


> We finally had our driveway, which was very narrow and crumbling away into a potholed mess, repaved. It's now a foot wider, it has a compacted crushed stone base, and improved drainage - all topped with 3 inches of new asphalt:


Beautiful setting!


----------



## muppetboy

New dead pedal

Expensive but looks ok


----------



## muppetboy

Carbon mirrors and dynamic indicators


----------



## kevin#34

just replaced the TTS EU grill version (with that ugly and oversized plate holder) with a genuine US market one


----------



## spidey3

RAB said:


> That's your drive?!?


Yeah. 15% grade, 200 feet long, and originally just 10 feet wide, with a dangerously steep and heavily eroded drop-off into a wet brook area just off the side. It was nasty in the dark, and treacherous in snow or ice. Some guests would park at the bottom and walk up out of fear. One year we ran out of heating fuel because the delivery truck driver refused to come up the driveway (the filler was too far away from the road for the hose to reach).

Now that the work is done, it's 11½ feet wide, and the bank has been stabilized for erosion prevention.

Last year we did the parking area. It was originally loose pea-gravel, which was very pretty, but very hard to maintain in our climate:


----------



## Frizzley

muppetboy said:


> New dead pedal
> 
> Expensive but looks ok


Nice update - been looking for one of these for a whole now x where did you source it from?


----------



## RAB

spidey3 said:


> RAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your drive?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. 15% grade, 200 feet long, and originally just 10 feet wide, with a dangerously steep and heavily eroded drop-off into a wet brook area just off the side. It was nasty in the dark, and treacherous in snow or ice. Some guests would park at the bottom and walk up out of fear. One year we ran out of heating fuel because the delivery truck driver refused to come up the driveway (the filler was too far away from the road for the hose to reach).
> 
> Now that the work is done, it's 11½ feet wide, and the bank has been stabilized for erosion prevention.
> 
> Last year we did the parking area. It was originally loose pea-gravel, which was very pretty, but very hard to maintain in our climate:
Click to expand...

Looks good


----------



## blackvalver

an Oemmounts Phone Holder that fits between the vents as I'm sick of my screen suction mount being in my line of vision or just falling off randomly


----------



## Shiggy999

A set of Veemann v-fs66 and 4 Bridgestone tyres


----------



## MarksBlackTT

Nice, extremely nice. :mrgreen:


----------



## Holt2498

Forge Motorsport Carbon Intake for Audi TTS 8s 2.0 T EA888

Fitting tomorrow, hopefully all goes well, sounds great and gives some added enjoyment


----------



## Holt2498

I have a set of GENUINE AUDI 9" x 20" RS4 STYLE BALL BURNISHED ET37 (extra 15mm width either side) also got a new set of matching YOKOHAMAS V105 255/30/20 tyres to go on the car. (Centre bore larger at 66.6 rather than the 57.1 so requires spigots, other than that perfect fit) for my new toy Mk3 TTS.

Cant wait to get these on.

I've tried a test shot and photoshopped the spokes from the alloy wheel behind - thoughts ? Stick with the the 10 x Y SPOKES or the RS4 7 x twin spokes ?


----------



## simon3868

Someone has been spending the children's inheritance!!!
Nice choice on both, piccies once fitted please.


----------



## Holt2498

AUDI TTS - GLACIER WHITE - EXPRESS RED LEATHER

Bought some express red leather door handles and armrests, to replace the black leather ones to match my red supersports seats, like them a lot.

I was going to buy the B&O express red speaker covers to match but they were a cool £210 for the pair, I think I can live with the BLACK B&O COVERS as pictured - any thoughts ?

Also bought the express red leather centre tunnel to match, that will be next weeks little project to fit.


----------



## ChesterUK

I think that would go really nicely, but kinda need to see that with the rest of the interior.


----------



## 237tonybates

Fitted gloss black centre console and wrapped handles to match . Think of a different theme for the gear knob and gaitor. All alcantara or all perf leather or mixture . What's your views please?









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Holt2498

ChesterUK said:


> I think that would go really nicely, but kinda need to see that with the rest of the interior.


Just posted two additional interior shots.


----------



## Holt2498

237tonybates said:


> Fitted gloss black centre console and wrapped handles to match . Think of a different theme for the gear knob and gaitor. All alcantara or all perf leather or mixture . What's your views please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


ALCANTARA all day long, would look great with the part ALCANTARA SEATS you have.


----------



## 237tonybates

Looks great . Could you get a red centre console so all the leather is red and the plastic tunnel stays silver to match the seat sides ? Just a thought

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates

Holt2498 said:


> 237tonybates said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted gloss black centre console and wrapped handles to match . Think of a different theme for the gear knob and gaitor. All alcantara or all perf leather or mixture . What's your views please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ALCANTARA all day long, would look great with the part ALCANTARA SEATS you have.
Click to expand...

Gaitor and knob ? Or leave knob perf to match steering wheel ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Holt2498

237tonybates said:


> Looks great . Could you get a red centre console so all the leather is red and the plastic tunnel stays silver to match the seat sides ? Just a thought
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Yes, I have already bought it - you may have missed it in my original post 
"Also bought the express red leather centre tunnel to match, that will be next weeks little project to fit."


----------



## Holt2498

237tonybates said:


> Holt2498 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 237tonybates said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted gloss black centre console and wrapped handles to match . Think of a different theme for the gear knob and gaitor. All alcantara or all perf leather or mixture . What's your views please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ALCANTARA all day long, would look great with the part ALCANTARA SEATS you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaitor and knob ? Or leave knob perf to match steering wheel ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Gaiter and gear knob, both ALCANTARA to match seat inserts and also to match your door cards - I think that would look very nice.


----------



## 237tonybates

Ar rite thought you meant the part below as some have that coloured now . Yes that will look good . Have you purchased new ? As the red must be rare?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates

Holt2498 said:


> 237tonybates said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holt2498 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 237tonybates said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted gloss black centre console and wrapped handles to match . Think of a different theme for the gear knob and gaitor. All alcantara or all perf leather or mixture . What's your views please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ALCANTARA all day long, would look great with the part ALCANTARA SEATS you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaitor and knob ? Or leave knob perf to match steering wheel ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaiter and gear knob, both ALCANTARA to match seat inserts and also to match your door cards - I think that would look very nice.
Click to expand...

Cheers. That was my thought

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates

Found a great trimmer he does it as a spare time job . Just done my a3 extended leather as couldn't find any used









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Holt2498

237tonybates said:


> Ar rite thought you meant the part below as some have that coloured now . Yes that will look good . Have you purchased new ? As the red must be rare?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Nope, they're all used but like new, I managed to get these from Germany for the door pulls and armrests and the centre console tunnel from Hungary, (I've not received the centre tunnel yet but it's due on Tuesday from what I can see on the tracking details).

I paid very good money, but I'm sure I'll get decent money back for the mint black leather ones with red stitching I've taken off - fingers crossed.


----------



## 237tonybates

Yes got to be worth £200 or more? Hungary ! It is a 8s2 part isn't it? I'm going to try and sell my ttrs centre console top . Never seem to sell much on here so will try ebay as not on Facebook where I think most folk list stuff?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Holt2498

237tonybates said:


> Yes got to be worth £200 or more? Hungary ! It is a 8s2 part isn't it? I'm going to try and sell my ttrs centre console top . Never seem to sell much on here so will try ebay as not on Facebook where I think most folk list stuff?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Your right, I've advertised on here before, thinking that like minded enthusiasts would buy and give them first shout, but never had any luck and wasted time. eBay goes mad for TT bits, especially the nice to haves, I sell quite a bit to international buyers but since brexit the additional taxes have slowed things down.


----------



## CraigI

Maintenance detail today.
Good timing now that the snow has disappeared.


----------



## gogs

Looking very nice and clean


----------



## Holt2498

AUDI TTS - Alloy Wheel Decals - before putting the new alloys on my car, I wanted to give the alloys the RS look but stay true to the TTS model, so I had some visually subtle, slight curved (to follow the contour of the wheel) gloss grey transfers, bespoke made to compliment the alloy - I'm pleased with the result, just waiting for lockdown to ease to get the tyres fitted.


----------



## gogs

Those are rather nice 

I had a set of 20" MK2 RS wheels on my last mk3 TTS


----------



## kevin#34

where did you find the TTS decals??



Holt2498 said:


> AUDI TTS - Alloy Wheel Decals - before putting the new alloys on my car, I wanted to give the alloys the RS look but stay true to the TTS model, so I had some visually subtle, slight curved (to follow the contour of the wheel) gloss grey transfers, bespoke made to compliment the alloy - I'm pleased with the result, just waiting for lockdown to ease to get the tyres fitted.


----------



## Holt2498

kevin#34 said:


> where did you find the TTS decals??
> 
> 
> 
> Holt2498 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AUDI TTS - Alloy Wheel Decals - before putting the new alloys on my car, I wanted to give the alloys the RS look but stay true to the TTS model, so I had some visually subtle, slight curved (to follow the contour of the wheel) gloss grey transfers, bespoke made to compliment the alloy - I'm pleased with the result, just waiting for lockdown to ease to get the tyres fitted.
Click to expand...

Hi, I contacted Adam at

https://www.brakecaliperdecals.co.uk/Au ... cals-Logos

I sent pictures of the RS decals on my post earlier and asked him to produce the ones similar but for my TTS - for 4 decals it cost me £8.60 GBP including delivery.


----------



## kevin#34

ok, thanks, do you think that the decals are pressure wash resistant?


----------



## Holt2498

kevin#34 said:


> ok, thanks, do you think that the decals are pressure wash resistant?


I do think so, I am also going to give them a clear coat of lacquer for longer lasting protection.


----------



## gogs

Purchased this little chap to allow wireless connection to CarPlay


----------



## 237tonybates

gogs said:


> Purchased this little chap to allow wireless connection to CarPlay


The mk2 wheels look great on there . Never seen them on tge mk3. I've read good reviews on the carplay adaptor shame they don't do anything for the android . Let us know please how you get on with it

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs

Thanks Tony, I had them left over from selling in the RS at the time so thought I'd make good use of them 

Yeah I've read good reviews in the system and it was recommended by a long term forum member who's a bit of a whiz when it comes to electrics etc, my phone is to large to fit in that ash tray area otherwise I'd have lived with the wired option :wink:


----------



## 237tonybates

It's nice to make a little difference and individual

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Holt2498

237tonybates said:


> It's nice to make a little difference and individual
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


From my 2017 TTS when I purchased from new.


----------



## 237tonybates

Where they a option then ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Holt2498

Nope, these were from an S8 D3 the offset is ET37 so the track was 30mm overall wider, no issues with rubbing or turning circle.


----------



## gogs

Those wheels sit nicely in the arches and no spacers require :wink:


----------



## kevin#34

ok, thanks again!



Holt2498 said:


> I do think so, I am also going to give them a clear coat of lacquer for longer lasting protection.


----------



## 237tonybates

Holt2498 said:


> 237tonybates said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holt2498 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 237tonybates said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted gloss black centre console and wrapped handles to match . Think of a different theme for the gear knob and gaitor. All alcantara or all perf leather or mixture . What's your views please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ALCANTARA all day long, would look great with the part ALCANTARA SEATS you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaitor and knob ? Or leave knob perf to match steering wheel ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaiter and gear knob, both ALCANTARA to match seat inserts and also to match your door cards - I think that would look very nice.
Click to expand...

Went with the alcantara really pleased I did









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Holt2498

I don't like it, I love it, looks very in keeping.

Well done


----------



## 237tonybates

Cheers bud

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs

VCDS :roll:


----------



## Holt2498

AUDI TTS 8S - DASH POD BINACLE -

I re-trimmed in GENUINE AUDI ALCANTARA from some donor mk2 TT seats I bought which I have stripped down for the leather and the Alcantara. Used some soft electrical tape to finish off the underside of the fascia binnacle, not too shabby, I'm quite pleased.

The boring grey padded dash pod trim has been revitalised, next job the door inserts in Alcantara.


----------



## 237tonybates

Looks great are you happy with it ? I'd toyed with the idea but went for the leather with silver stitch in the end to match my extended leather

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Holt2498

237tonybates said:


> Looks great are you happy with it ? I'd toyed with the idea but went for the leather with silver stitch in the end to match my extended leather
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I think so, ideally I would like to acquire a black leather with red stitching, from the extended leather pack, but none about recently.

I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## 237tonybates

I bought a new one as I'd not seen any car in the uk with the silver stitch although was available from audi

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates

What other plans have you with the donor seats ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Holt2498

237tonybates said:


> What other plans have you with the donor seats ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


On the mk3 TTS - not really sure as it's pretty well specced.

I will probably use for MK1 TT leather and Alcantara door handles, the MK3 seems very limited to modifications in comparison to the MK1.

Here are some pics of MK1 door handles I have completed in the past. 
I know this is a not a MK1 thread - apologies in advance.


----------



## gogs

Those look very nice, good job 8)


----------



## 237tonybates

Great job

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ianle

Holt2498 said:


> AUDI TTS 8S - DASH POD BINACLE -
> 
> I re-trimmed in GENUINE AUDI ALCANTARA from some donor mk2 TT seats I bought which I have stripped down for the leather and the Alcantara. Used some soft electrical tape to finish off the underside of the fascia binnacle, not too shabby, I'm quite pleased.
> 
> The boring grey padded dash pod trim has been revitalised, next job the door inserts in Alcantara.


Did these lift off from the steering wheel end or was there a better way to get them off?


----------



## Holt2498

ianle said:


> Holt2498 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AUDI TTS 8S - DASH POD BINACLE -
> 
> I re-trimmed in GENUINE AUDI ALCANTARA from some donor mk2 TT seats I bought which I have stripped down for the leather and the Alcantara. Used some soft electrical tape to finish off the underside of the fascia binnacle, not too shabby, I'm quite pleased.
> 
> The boring grey padded dash pod trim has been revitalised, next job the door inserts in Alcantara.
> 
> 
> 
> Did these lift off from the steering wheel end or was there a better way to get them off?
Click to expand...

If your referring to the dash pod binnacle cover, there is a black plastic trim cover which you can see through the windscreen, this pops off and there is a single torx screw and then it just pulls off.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jassyo06

I fitted my Audi Sport plate holder today but still using the dealers plates just now,will buy new plates soon both the rear and the front reg plates are/where stuck on its a pain try to remove the tape they'd used


----------



## BlackTipReefShark

jassyo06 said:


> I fitted my Audi Sport plate holder today but still using the dealers plates just now,will buy new plates soon both the rear and the front reg plates are/where stuck on its a pain try to remove the tape they'd used


lovely car


----------

